# Greynomad99 Weekly ASX review



## Greynomad99 (22 August 2021)

Some of you will know me as I'm a recent refugee from the Commsec users forum that closed recently. I publish a brief overview of the market from a charting perspective each week, including details of stocks I've traded and stocks that I think could be going places. Charts and a brief analysis of mentioned stocks are also linked. A number of Commsec users used to find my comments of interest but I understand that won't apply to everyone. For those who want to catch my ramblings they can be found here: https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example


----------



## peter2 (24 August 2021)

@Greynomad99  Welcome to ASF. As you've seen we've got almost all types of traders and investors here. We leave the gamblers to the "other" forum. 

Seeing your *KGN* chart I'm interested in your opinions on sloping resistance lines vs horizontal resistance lines. They seem to be an important part of your chart analysis.

Do you put more weight on one over the other? 
Do you use one as a warning or alert and one as confirmation? 
Please post comments about how you use the lines in your analysis. 

I use them in many of my charts as a guide that simplifies the selection and decision process.


----------



## Greynomad99 (25 August 2021)

peter2 said:


> @Greynomad99  Welcome to ASF. As you've seen we've got almost all types of traders and investors here. We leave the gamblers to the "other" forum.
> 
> Seeing your *KGN* chart I'm interested in your opinions on sloping resistance lines vs horizontal resistance lines. They seem to be an important part of your chart analysis.
> 
> ...



Hi - its pretty hard to provide a simple answer to this - other than to say that all charting theories contribute to an overall decision re the probability of a future outcome.
1.  The most important indicator to me is Elliott Wave - ie are we in a part of the price cycle where prices generally rise or are we in the latter part where they fall. EW also indicates where cycles might end - ie bottoms.
2.  Trend comes next - I look for a techncial uptrend 12 weeks of higher prices ideally making higher weekly troughs followed by higher peaks.
3.  The evenly spaced red horizontal lines indicate levels of support and resistance (drawn using a price extension tool by eye). These give me an idea of where price might turn.
If I see a pattern - flag, pennant, Wyckoff or a resistance break then they are the strongest indicator of a reliable move one way or the other. Resistance breaks are my favourite but like all things in charting it isn't every break that works - they need to fulfil certain criteria.
To answer your queries in detail I'd need to write a book I'm afraid (and yes, I've done that to)


----------



## Greynomad99 (25 August 2021)

peter2 said:


> @Greynomad99  Welcome to ASF. As you've seen we've got almost all types of traders and investors here. We leave the gamblers to the "other" forum.
> 
> Seeing your *KGN* chart I'm interested in your opinions on sloping resistance lines vs horizontal resistance lines. They seem to be an important part of your chart analysis.
> 
> ...



I overlooked noting that where you can fit a line beneath price lows over several years, that is a strong level of support unlikely to be breached. Same applies to peaks and often those two lines will be parallel making a price channel. I am a great fan of using price channel to identify where price may turn.


----------



## DrBourse (25 August 2021)

Hi GN & peter2,
May as well throw my thoughts into this discussion - I assume you are referring to something like the snapshot below.
Many more TA examples are shown in the Beginners Lounge forum "DrBourse TA Help for Beginners".


----------



## Greynomad99 (25 August 2021)

DrBourse said:


> Hi GN & peter2,
> May as well throw my thoughts into this discussion - I assume you are referring to something like the snapshot below.
> Many more TA examples are shown in the Beginners Lounge forum "DrBourse TA Help for Beginners".



Hi Dr B - Not sure what system P2 uses but may llok it up. For me I use candles but only for confirmation usually. Candles are great for day traders but I only think they are really relaible over short periods of time and less help to medium/long term trades.


----------



## DrBourse (25 August 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> Hi Dr B - Not sure what system P2 uses but may llok it up. For me I use candles but only for confirmation usually. Candles are great for day traders but I only think they are really relaible over short periods of time and less help to medium/long term trades.



Aww GN, thought I had trained you in all aspects of Candlesticks, once you get the hang of it they work well for anything from Tick Trading to Long Term Trading - Back to the Training room for you M8.


----------



## Greynomad99 (25 August 2021)

I've studied candles at length both in the course I did years ago and the book (Nison). Don't get me wrong, they work but best over a short time frame in my opinion. I mainly use them for reversal warnings.


----------



## Greynomad99 (29 August 2021)

Hi - You can find my weekly comments for 27 August here - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example

Good luck to all for next week (here's hoping it is less volatile than last week!)


----------



## qldfrog (29 August 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> Hi - You can find my weekly comments for 27 August here - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example
> 
> Good luck to all for next week (here's hoping it is less volatile than last week!)



Could be a good week..


----------



## Greynomad99 (4 September 2021)

See my musings for the week ended 3 September 2021 here - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example

I've added a couple of new stocks to my watch list - including MIN which might have the potential for a 30% gain.


----------



## divs4ever (4 September 2021)

MIN  with more to go ??

 gee that would boost the portfolio figures 

 thanks for making me smile 

 cheers


----------



## tech/a (4 September 2021)

*including MIN which might have the potential for a 30% gain*.

Greynomad99 Weekly ASX review


I love the subjectivity of T/A I could be the devils advocate for a 30% reversal.
Correct Risk and trade management can avoid damage OR capture gain.


----------



## divs4ever (4 September 2021)

sorry  $40 ( ish ) won't get me excited  for MIN

 closer to $13  will get me interested in adding more  ( about the same price i was paying in 2019 )

cheers


----------



## Greynomad99 (5 September 2021)

tech/a said:


> *including MIN which might have the potential for a 30% gain*.
> 
> Greynomad99 Weekly ASX review
> 
> ...



Well I wouldn't disagree with that and you said the magic word about T/A - it is extremely subjective. What's the saying? - "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder". That sums it up pretty world. For clarity I'm not saying MIN *will* rise 30% - only that it *might*. There are a number of things that say it could - sustained growth for 18 months and stock remains in a technical 12 week uptrend (theory says it is more likely to keep rising than falling). Price above trend and within a price channel is positive and the recent/current reversal could have been expected once price reached the top of said price channel (it was also exactly the target of a resistance break target off $50). Price fell exactly to a level of support/resistance and reversed. One the negative side, price has made lower weekly troughs followed by lower weekly peaks - a sell signal. Elliott Wave says that Wave 4's (a falling wave) usually start at about 261.8% (a Fibonacci number) of the rise of Wave 1 measured up from the end of Wave 1. On the chart you can see that the current decline starts at that 261.8% level - so it is probably a W4. W4 and W2 usually unfold with alternate formats - if W2 is a falling seesaw sideways pattern that drifts slowly lower, then W4's fall will usually be a steeper dramatic fall - and vice versa. MIN's W2 and W4 (assuming it is W4) conform to this theory.
None of this really tells me whether the current bounce off resistance marks the start of a recovery or is just the famous Dead Cat bounce.
Do I hold MIN? No. Am I thinking about buying? Yes - but not yet.
If you look at the daily chart, price has hit overhead resistance at $55.54 and it has failed to break higher after 3 attempts in 7 trading sessions and the lower volume over the past 3 days suggests conviction for a move higher is waning (but I'm always cautious of daily charts). Friday's candle was a reversal pattern so I'd expect lower prices Monday. Price could go anywhere from here in the short term. It isn't unusual for prices to retest previous support and thats about $50.70 in MIN's case. The question is what happens then? A retest followed by a break higher is a strong sign price will then resume a good rise - or it can just fall away lower out of the price channel on a longer Wave 4 fall.
Of course the trader's dilema is to wait and see if price retests etc and price is in a recovery and continues to rise away, then they are missing potential profit by not being in the trade. If they buy now on potential and it all turns to custard they will lose money. Damned if you do and damned if you don't.
If price goes above $55.60 this coming week it will have made a couple of higher peaks followed by higher daily troughs which is encouraging and importantly if it closes above $55.60 I might chance a buy at that point as it will have broken above resistance.
No easy answer here - if there was we'd all be driving around in Rollers!


----------



## tech/a (5 September 2021)

GN
Nothing wrong with your analysis. Like your work.

The trick to technical trading in *my view* is to be able to
observe a reason to buy or sell and put in place the best
trade and risk management to gain as much profit as you can.

So in the MIN example you could trade either way short or long
depending on perspective.

For me a long trade was at the Chanel and reversal --a late long trade would be the break of the current 
3 short term highs with an obvious stop.
Short would be a break of the current 2 lows with a half position and a full position on the break of the 
Current lowest low. Stops could be the break of the highs. 

I like to keep analysis simple without dragging in a number of various Technical tools.
Current bias is Short.

Just adding discussion.


----------



## Greynomad99 (5 September 2021)

tech/a said:


> GN
> Nothing wrong with your analysis. Like your work.
> 
> The trick to technical trading in *my view* is to be able to
> ...



Agree with all that. I don't normally get into all the T/A mumbo jumbo but as you say, a share like MIN can go either way and sometimes people read a short comment suggesting it could rise if A,B and C happen as meaning you can put the house on it. If I'm responding to someone who understands T/A then (as with my earlier comment) I might spell out my reasoning on the basis it may be helpful to others (as it is for me when others share their analysis).
As for MIN I'd say we're on the same page.


----------



## Greynomad99 (11 September 2021)

Another week and another drubbing. My blog this week comments on the similarity todays chart of the XAO has with that 12 months before the GFC. No, I'm not saying I'm expecting another melt down like the GFC but our market is currently at the crossroads. Anyway, some may find my musings of  interest and anyone not trading back in 2007 could do well to take notice. Remember - history repeats!


			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## Greynomad99 (18 September 2021)

My thoughts for this week (17 September 2021) can be ofund here: https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example

Apart from the odd speculative trade there isn't a lot of positive vibes around the market - although in the immediate short term there are a couple of hints in the charts that next week might be an up week - but in a downtrending market.
Good luck to all.


----------



## Greynomad99 (26 September 2021)

Another week, another blog for those interested - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example

This week I did a quick scan of the ASX 300 and found only 1 stock that met the buy criteria I suggest to anyone who wants to dabble in the stock market but doesn't have a lot of experience or skill. 

While opportunities still present there isn't much about the market's charts that get me exited at the moment. 

Good luck to everyone for ther coming week - hopefully it isn't another 3 steps forward and 4 backwards!


----------



## Greynomad99 (3 October 2021)

Here's this weeks ramblings about the XAO - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example. 
One new trade that might be going somewhere - but in this market it is anyone's guess (but I'm still thinking price might rise from Friday's close!).
Good luck to the brave prepared to trade in these difficult times.


----------



## Greynomad99 (10 October 2021)

My thoughts on where the market might be going can be found in my blog here - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example

Gold seems to be making a resurgence and I comment on what the chart of the Gold index tells me. In such a volatile market trading remains a game of Russian Roulette (and I'm not sure how many chambers are loaded!), however, one gold stock does look to interesting.


----------



## qldfrog (10 October 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> My thoughts on where the market might be going can be found in my blog here - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example
> 
> Gold seems to be making a resurgence and I comment on what the chart of the Gold index tells me. In such a volatile market trading remains a game of Russian Roulette (and I'm not sure how many chambers are loaded!), however, one gold stock does look to interesting.



By the way, thanks for sharing your thoughts 👍


----------



## Greynomad99 (10 October 2021)

qldfrog said:


> By the way, thanks for sharing your thoughts 👍



Sharing in a public forum is a great way of focusing your thoughts and not act too hastily in respect of trading options before you!


----------



## qldfrog (10 October 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> Sharing in a public forum is a great way of focusing your thoughts and not act too hastily in respect of trading options before you!



My own journal follows that.i would not dare lying to myself or tweak systems nillywilly sp? .that would be breaking the pact with any followers


----------



## Greynomad99 (16 October 2021)

For once Friday didn't put a dampener on my weekend (although the Melbourne weather suggests building an Ark could be a good lockdown project) My Blog is out for those interested : https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example
My Blog discusses the outlook for the market, which could be poised to fall back next week (sorry!). I also put forward NCM and OZL as a couple of stocks to think about.


----------



## Greynomad99 (23 October 2021)

Hi - another blog is here: https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example

Another uninspiring week (especially for me as I am holding IFM which got a bloody nose after the CEO left. On a brighter note, there is a hint in the XAO chart that the current rally in prices could continue towards 8,300 - providing it can break above the resistance level it is currently stuck on.


----------



## Greynomad99 (26 October 2021)

I meant to ask if CSL could get to $400 in my blog last weekend but ran out of time. I've also dropped this info under CSL's posts elsewhere on ASF. A bit technical - but academically interesting.


			CSL - 24 June 2022 - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## Greynomad99 (30 October 2021)

Catch this week's blog here: https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example
Still no clear view of the XAO's intended future direction but hints of a 10% correction are getting stronger. I also ask whether ORI could make a 100% gain on its recent $11 low (a double bottom).
Happy trading.


----------



## Greynomad99 (5 November 2021)

I'm taking a break for a couple of weeks so this weeks blog is necessarily brief:  https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example


----------



## qldfrog (5 November 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> I'm taking a break for a couple of weeks so this weeks blog is necessarily brief:  https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example



Enjoy the break👍


----------



## Greynomad99 (5 November 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Enjoy the break👍



Thanks - apart from Thursday for lunch with a friend I haven't been out of the Melbourne metro area for 3 months - so yes, a break will be good.


----------



## Greynomad99 (13 November 2021)

I'm still on the road and as such, this weeks blog is very basic. Hopefully, I will be back in the traces next week.

Here's this week's comments:  https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example


----------



## qldfrog (13 November 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> I'm still on the road and as such, this weeks blog is very basic. Hopefully, I will be back in the traces next week.
> 
> Here's this week's comments:  https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example



Don't forget to enjoy..going past Qld?..pm me if our despot let you in and you are in the sunny coast,i can shout you coffee👍


----------



## Greynomad99 (14 November 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Don't forget to enjoy..going past Qld?..pm me if our despot let you in and you are in the sunny coast,i can shout you coffee👍



Not getting as far as Queensland given border restrictions - just a lap of Victoria. It's mad really. Victorians can now travel all of the states. NSW is the same - so why can't we cross the border. At Koondrook on the Murray the Police were checking cars coming in from Barham 200 metres away on the NSW side. What a waste of Police resouces. Travelling up to the far SW corner of Qld in April and into NSW in February - so I hope some sanity sneaks into the system by then.


----------



## qldfrog (14 November 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> Not getting as far as Queensland given border restrictions - just a lap of Victoria. It's mad really. Victorians can now travel all of the states. NSW is the same - so why can't we cross the border. At Koondrook on the Murray the Police were checking cars coming in from Barham 200 metres away on the NSW side. What a waste of Police resouces. Travelling up to the far SW corner of Qld in April and into NSW in February - so I hope some sanity sneaks into the system by then.



I would not hold much hope sadly.politicians do not release control and power willingly.
Only revolution.. unlikely..or vote...for real democracies.
 but if on the next election booths can made a no go zone for not vaccinated 1,2,3..n times or boosted against a greek letter.
Thanks God we will have postal and electronic vote by then..Ask the US
Enjoy your trip 
Always adding your input to my market view.


----------



## Greynomad99 (21 November 2021)

Having escaped Melbourne with a short post-Covid road trip over the past 2 weeks, my weekly blogs haven't had much to say. This week's is a bit more wordy with several new stocks identified as having potential (not to be confused with 'guaranteed to fire'). I have also updated my musings on the XAO - which remains undecided whether it can stretch to another short rally or rollover into a correction/bear market. I'm still holding with the 'bit more gas in the tank' theory, while nervously looking over my shoulder. 
Hope you find something interesting - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example


----------



## Sean K (21 November 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-exampl





Greynomad99 said:


> Having escaped Melbourne with a short post-Covid road trip over the past 2 weeks, my weekly blogs haven't had much to say. This week's is a bit more wordy with several new stocks identified as having potential (not to be confused with 'guaranteed to fire'). I have also updated my musings on the XAO - which remains undecided whether it can stretch to another short rally or rollover into a correction/bear market. I'm still holding with the 'bit more gas in the tank' theory, while nervously looking over my shoulder.
> Hope you find something interesting - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example



Good to see you’re on the gold train GN. I think your XAO chart needs to be done on algo axis, it gives a slightly different 10 channel but ultimately very similar.


----------



## Greynomad99 (22 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> Good to see you’re on the gold train GN. I think your XAO chart needs to be done on algo axis, it gives a slightly different 10 channel but ultimately very similar.



I've never really felt comfortable working with logarithmic scaled charts so I've stuck with the old-fashioned unadorned versions (something like myself I guess).
The 'train' might struggle to get rolling today given the US market had the wobbles Friday, and futures here are in the red.


----------



## Rabbithop (22 November 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> I've never really felt comfortable working with logarithmic scaled charts so I've stuck with the old-fashioned unadorned versions (something like myself I guess).
> The 'train' might struggle to get rolling today given the US market had the wobbles Friday, and futures here are in the red.



Morning GN. Hope you are gearing up after your short break. All strength needed to roll the train today. Holding my breath with some gas in my tank waiting for the opportunity.


----------



## Greynomad99 (27 November 2021)

I'm off to sit by a mountain stream for a few days as I have a feeling it may be more relaxing than watching the market next week.

My blog is here: https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> I'm off to sit by a mountain stream for a few days as I have a feeling it may be more relaxing than watching the market next week.
> 
> My blog is here: https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example




One of the best investment decisions an investor can make is to sit by a mountain stream.


----------



## Rabbithop (27 November 2021)

Relax n Enjoy your view GN. 
Luckily didn't pick up BHP on Fri's drop. Waiting to see what Mon brings. Wld it drop to $30? A big ask.
Sold 1 property, paid off 2 mortgages, moving into 1 that's bigger block n nearer to all transport, put away 200k for CGT n still left with some gas in the tank to play. Just waiting for that cliff fall.


----------



## Greynomad99 (5 December 2021)

I haven't had much to say in my blogs for the past couple of weeks as I've been taking some time off for post-lockdown travel. This week I've managed to say a bit about the XAO and its possible future direction. I've also updated my Stocks to Watch and changed the way I list them.


			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## Greynomad99 (5 December 2021)

Rabbithop said:


> Relax n Enjoy your view GN.
> Luckily didn't pick up BHP on Fri's drop. Waiting to see what Mon brings. Wld it drop to $30? A big ask.
> Sold 1 property, paid off 2 mortgages, moving into 1 that's bigger block n nearer to all transport, put away 200k for CGT n still left with some gas in the tank to play. Just waiting for that cliff fall.



Hi Rabbit - just got back. BHP at $30 ? Yes that is possible, but I'd say it has probably bottomed recently and is more likely to head up to around $60 in the longer term. That said I don't like trading BHP as it is too captive to commodity prices and hard to predict. 
Good luck with it.


----------



## divs4ever (5 December 2021)

***  the market has been falling back, possibly even rolling over into a correction -  making chart predictions less reliable.  **

 hmmm  i was thinking a possible retrace  before a Xmas rally 

 am surprised to seem less bearish than you , for a change 

 but i have some cash reserves  , you being correct  is unlikely  to be my worst possible outcome 

 i was buying BHP as a core ( too big to fail  ) investment  but the recent trend of divestments  has me cooling on the idea of adding more  on either side of the oil/gas divestment  ( i might slot it into  the sit and watch   file )

 cheers and good luck


----------



## Rabbithop (5 December 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> Hi Rabbit - just got back. BHP at $30 ? Yes that is possible, but I'd say it has probably bottomed recently and is more likely to head up to around $60 in the longer term. That said I don't like trading BHP as it is too captive to commodity prices and hard to predict.
> Good luck wit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabbithop (5 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> ***  the market has been falling back, possibly even rolling over into a correction -  making chart predictions less reliable.  **
> 
> hmmm  i was thinking a possible retrace  before a Xmas rally
> 
> ...



My guess, market falling on Monday. Looking at GN's BHP chart/ graph.....$24 low...what a reversal.


----------



## divs4ever (5 December 2021)

falling  , i can agree with ,  but i suspect the XJO  will be supported  at 7000  points 

 whether that is retail buying the big 4  banks  ahead of Xmas ( most seem to think of the big 4   as div. plays/safe-havens )  or a different theme  of pre-Xmas buying  ( say the retail sector  as an example )

 although i am cooling on BHP  i am not cold on them , but would really like to see how the oil/gas spin-off  pans out  , it MIGHT be the making of WPL  or an expansion too far  for them 

 i am not a huge WPL fan ( but do hold some )

 but with BHP and the trend towards a shrunken  company i will be watching to see if the board shrinks in parallel 

 to me the commodity sector ( in many companies )  looks the place to be  ,  good P/Es  , some growth potential  , and  low div. yields which will deter some investors who are just chasing returns  BUT is BHP one of those companies 

 BHP has good P/E but shrinking company syndrome  .. yes the S32 demerger made sense but the shrinking didn't stop at S32 

 compare that with FMG  has a good P/E  but big ( albeit ambitious ) growth plans 

now IF ( XJO = ) 7000 points is convincingly broken  that could be a whole new ball of wax  depending on where stop-losses are set  , my buddy who has a margin loan  , is not that comfortably outside of buffer  but has ( last i heard )  a reasonable amount of BEAR and BBOZ  as a hedge  so a 250 point drop  might be uncomfortable  , but not unbearable ( for him )  ( i hold a few BBUS  deeply underwater  for them to break even  i would almost need a market collapse  , but i have no margin loan  , so won't be a forced seller  even at 4000 points


----------



## Sean K (5 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> now IF ( XJO = ) 7000 points is convincingly broken  that could be a whole new ball of wax  depending on where stop-losses are set  , my buddy who has a margin loan  , is not that comfortably outside of buffer  but has ( last i heard )  a reasonable amount of BEAR and BBOZ  as a hedge  so a 250 point drop  might be uncomfortable  , but not unbearable ( for him )  ( i hold a few BBUS  deeply underwater  for them to break even  i would almost need a market collapse  , but i have no margin loan  , so won't be a forced seller  even at 4000 points




Thanks for the BB references. I might need these shortly.


----------



## divs4ever (5 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> Thanks for the BB references. I might need these shortly.



 just realize they are best as  a short-term ( a few months or LESS ) hold

 i had done well with them earlier  but the one parcel  , well that went badly the other way


----------



## Rabbithop (5 December 2021)

divs4ever said:


> falling  , i can agree with ,  but i suspect the XJO  will be supported  at 7000  points
> 
> whether that is retail buying the big 4  banks  ahead of Xmas ( most seem to think of the big 4   as div. plays/safe-havens )  or a different theme  of pre-Xmas buying  ( say the retail sector  as an example )
> 
> ...



Bear n BBOZ had been on the playground of another Forum since Jan this year.. 
Next, October fear. 
In the end, it didn't eventuate n like I mentioned before, the Usual Market Crash in Oct may be on the look out for a new month to happen and it's December now. Best, I will sit on the fence n watch the race to the hill or down the cliff?


----------



## divs4ever (6 December 2021)

i have done well with them  in the past  , but that one parcel  .. well i have held that one too long  

 in hindsight i should have dumped quicker  , but time will tell 

 the question is how long can they kick the debt can down the road  , or will all that stalling not prevent the inevitable ( the small players will be crushed  , and the heavyweights will be bailed out  , just like in the GFC ) because the masses have lost confidence in the Fed and the currencies


----------



## Greynomad99 (12 December 2021)

Hi - another week of hard to predict trading - but with a couple of strong green days and 3 going nowhere days. Still the XAO closed above last week and in the upper half of its range for the week - so we might manage to wobble higher next week. 7800 remains a line in the sand (albeit a fairly blurry line with resistance covering a range of 7,800 to 7,900). If the XAO get's above that we are still looking good for a Santa Rally (unless he catches Omicron!).
I did a full scan of the ASX200 this week and noticed that the majority of stocks see to have 'brewers droop' and are in downtrends rather than uptrends. That doesn't auger well for the short term outlook but as traders we'll just have to dig a little deeper for the gold (and with gold on a tear that might be an apt comment!)
Happy trading.

PS: I realised my Stocks to Watch had a technical glitch last week and didn't update on my web page. Hopefully this week's report is OK.


			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## Greynomad99 (19 December 2021)

The way this market behaves at the moment I think forgetting about it and concentrating on Xmas festivities might be a better option. While a rally remains possible the market has been in a general decline for nearly 5 months - and when the market is falling its not a time to trade. Yes, you can get lucky - but the odds are against you. In my blog this week I've suggested FMG's run up might be nearing its end and added a couple of hopefuls to my Stocks to Watch


			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## Sean K (19 December 2021)

Greynomad99 said:


> The way this market behaves at the moment I think forgetting about it and concentrating on Xmas festivities might be a better option. While a rally remains possible the market has been in a general decline for nearly 5 months - and when the market is falling its not a time to trade. Yes, you can get lucky - but the odds are against you. In my blog this week I've suggested FMG's run up might be nearing its end and added a couple of hopefuls to my Stocks to Watch
> 
> 
> Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting




I agree for long term buy and holders.

No strategy for trading/investing/hedging a down trend?


----------



## divs4ever (19 December 2021)

will be looking to cherry-pick 'fair-value ' shares  at this time of year they are more likely to be small caps and probably thinly traded 

 but have no current plans to 'back-up the truck ' on anything ( big or small )

 but Xmas ( and the two weeks after ) shopping has be OK for  me  in the last 10 years  , but i like smaller parcels  so don't need a lot of liquidity


----------



## Greynomad99 (20 December 2021)

Sean K said:


> I agree for long term buy and holders.
> 
> No strategy for trading/investing/hedging a down trend?



I've dabbled with short trades and ETF's like Betashares short funds but never had much success so prefer to sit and wait for the sun to come out. Actually, saying the market is in a downtrend wasn't strictly correct. The XAO has been making ever lower peaks on the weekly so that look like a downtrend but there is a level of support that means the troughs on the weekly haven't been heading lower as well. It's a large pennant pattern in my book that we should eventually break up out of and, until it does, I suspect overall positive outcomes from trading will be marginal at best.


----------



## Rabbithop (3 January 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Hi - another week of hard to predict trading - but with a couple of strong green days and 3 going nowhere days. Still the XAO closed above last week and in the upper half of its range for the week - so we might manage to wobble higher next week. 7800 remains a line in the sand (albeit a fairly blurry line with resistance covering a range of 7,800 to 7,900). If the XAO get's above that we are still looking good for a Santa Rally (unless he catches Omicron!).
> I did a full scan of the ASX200 this week and noticed that the majority of stocks see to have 'brewers droop' and are in downtrends rather than uptrends. That doesn't auger well for the short term outlook but as traders we'll just have to dig a little deeper for the gold (and with gold on a tear that might be an apt comment!)
> Happy trading.
> 
> ...



Wishing you A Happy, Healthy n Prosperous 2022. Any chance of you doing an update on your Stock Commentary? I am keen on PLS on your list. How high will it go. Like to see if it could hit a high of 3.70, 3.80 even though there was a drop on Friday.


----------



## Greynomad99 (5 January 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Wishing you A Happy, Healthy n Prosperous 2022. Any chance of you doing an update on your Stock Commentary? I am keen on PLS on your list. How high will it go. Like to see if it could hit a high of 3.70, 3.80 even though there was a drop on Friday.



Hi Rabbit - I've had a break in my reports for a couple of weeks as the low trade over the holiday period tends to cloud the accuracy of T/A. Weekly reports will resume this Friday.

I saw PLS as reaching my target of $3.20 last week and I closed out the trade . Possibly, I was a bit premature as it jumped 10% yesterday as investors scramble to get on the Lithium bus - but for now I'm out.

My target was the most conservative of about 3 possibilities I saw and Fridays candle shape suggested a reversal might be possible - but it was probably just reflecting a bit of investor indecision. Reworking my price channel with the advantage of hind sight (a great asset - ask any dog!) it suggests yesterdays close could be the top. 

Yesterday PLS' candle closed at its high and that usually means prices could open higher today. After such a strong run up with price well above trend and a big day yesterday, I wouldn't be surprised to see it take a breather. Commsec's indicative open price suggests a 0.28% rise.

Anyone's guess where it goes from here but I'll watch from the sidelines as the price activity of the past few days has been a bit nutty and it could all evaporate as traders return from their New Year break. The alternative is that the hype over Lithium has developed a life of its own and price will rise further before inevitably falling back.

I chose to take profit but whether you do that or strap in for the ride is one the Rabbit might need to mull over while munching on a carrot.

Good luck for 2022.


----------



## Greynomad99 (5 January 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Wishing you A Happy, Healthy n Prosperous 2022. Any chance of you doing an update on your Stock Commentary? I am keen on PLS on your list. How high will it go. Like to see if it could hit a high of 3.70, 3.80 even though there was a drop on Friday.



Something else I forgot to mention is that the XAO has broken out of a pennant pattern my blogs have mentioned. Theory suggests that if price can confidently move above the resistance level it currently has its nose above then targets of 8180, 8350 and 8500. My best guess would see a rally to maybe 8400. The other possibility is that my pennant pattern is really just a sideways flag - in which case price should reverse and fall back to 7500.

In short there is no clear picture and that's one of the reasons I'm still saying this is a risky time to have one's delicate white posterior exposed.


----------



## qldfrog (5 January 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Something else I forgot to mention is that the XAO has broken out of a pennant pattern my blogs have mentioned. Theory suggests that if price can confidently move above the resistance level it currently has its nose above then targets of 8180, 8350 and 8500. My best guess would see a rally to maybe 8400. The other possibility is that my pennant pattern is really just a sideways flag - in which case price should reverse and fall back to 7500.
> 
> In short there is no clear picture and that's one of the reasons I'm still saying this is a risky time to have one's delicate white posterior exposed.
> 
> View attachment 135230



Fully agree,exposing a little bit of my rear end anyway but aware of the risks.we could still see materials carry on a little bit more so good for asx for a couple of weeks.interesting year ahead


----------



## eskys (5 January 2022)

While we are busy trying to cover our behind, I suspect the younger ones are sticking their heads out, hence the massive rally yesterday? Did we ran ahead yesterday and take a break today? Europe was green last night except SMI, which technically isn't Europe. VIX is down, energy and finance up, 5 green, 6 red in sector watch, SPI down (but could readjust closer to trading time) Interesting day ahead. Iron ore up US3.40


----------



## Rabbithop (5 January 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Hi Rabbit - I've had a break in my reports for a couple of weeks as the low trade over the holiday period tends to cloud the accuracy of T/A. Weekly reports will resume this Friday.
> 
> I saw PLS as reaching my target of $3.20 last week and I closed out the trade . Possibly, I was a bit premature as it jumped 10% yesterday as investors scramble to get on the Lithium bus - but for now I'm out.
> 
> ...



Hi GN, Thks for the reply. Just sharing not bragging. I entered at 2.60 (part of the kitchen restoration money, instead of leaving in the bank)
Had been in 2 minds to hold till 100% profit but due to the trembling crash market news, I have been trying to off load at High near closing time, no luck, too far off the target price. 
Decided last night for today, to off load at 3.60 to 3.80 to retrieve my capital n remainder as FREEHOLD. 
This stock has to be one of my best ever profit since yrs of playing the market game, 10k or more $ profit is mind blogging.
On the other hand, never have I dump such a big pot in a speculative stock. 
Playing safe on my part, the other half won't be happy if I loss that new Kitchen money.


----------



## Rabbithop (5 January 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Fully agree,exposing a little bit of my rear end anyway but aware of the risks.we could still see materials carry on a little bit more so good for asx for a couple of weeks.interesting year ahead






Greynomad99 said:


> Something else I forgot to mention is that the XAO has broken out of a pennant pattern my blogs have mentioned. Theory suggests that if price can confidently move above the resistance level it currently has its nose above then targets of 8180, 8350 and 8500. My best guess would see a rally to maybe 8400. The other possibility is that my pennant pattern is really just a sideways flag - in which case price should reverse and fall back to 7500.
> 
> In short there is no clear picture and that's one of the reasons I'm still saying this is a risky time to have one's delicate white posterior exposed.
> 
> View attachment 135230



My guess 8500 n I will start to run n hide all my loot. Fingers cross, keeping a wide open eyes on today's Market.


----------



## Greynomad99 (9 January 2022)

Well the Silly Season is done and dusted for another week. The ASX has continued to go nowhere, despite a tumultuous week. My blog https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example gives my thoughts re the XAO and some potential moves it can make. I've also listed 3 new stocks to my Stocks to Watch page, all of which show some potentially great trades.
Good luck for 2022.


----------



## Greynomad99 (9 January 2022)

Re my last post. Some may notice that while I say I don't use indicators, two (CCI and MFI) are appearing on some of my recent charts. I was interested in some by Dr Bourse regarding the use of these two indicators in tandem for a guide when to buy and sell. My research so far tells me Dr B's comments are valid, but whether these indicators can help my trading or not, is yet to be determined. Never too old to learn they say.


----------



## Rabbithop (9 January 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Well the Silly Season is done and dusted for another week. The ASX has continued to go nowhere, despite a tumultuous week. My blog https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example gives my thoughts re the XAO and some potential moves it can make. I've also listed 3 new stocks to my Stocks to Watch page, all of which show some potentially great trades.
> Good luck for 2022.



I hold 2 out of your 4 picks..not bad.


----------



## Greynomad99 (16 January 2022)

Another week, another dollar - well, perhaps we need to put brackets around that dollar given the XAO pull back. My blog this week again looks at the ongoing (but going nowhere - XAO). Stock picks are difficult in this market. ADO, which I added last week was significantly up but 2 other existing picks fell back by a similar amount. 


			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## Greynomad99 (22 January 2022)

With the Nasdaq in a formal correction (and about half way to a bear market) and the S&P not far behind, it isn't looking good. As my blog this week says I'm still favouring a short rally but the chances have reduced a fair bit given this week's bearish overtones. My WES and CSL trades have both broken trend and are heading for the chopping block on Monday. Next week could be a good time to stop watching the market and take up needlework! Despite my negativity the market hasn't done anything unexpected - it has just repeated what it has been doing for several months - but sooner or later it must break up or down.
Good luck to all next week



			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> With the Nasdaq in a formal correction (and about half way to a bear market) and the S&P not far behind, it isn't looking good.



Or, if you've been holding cash, it's hunting season. But maybe not yet, IMO. Market could bounce from this support level, but with such a sell-off, it looks tenuous. But, we've seen this many times over the past several months and the XAO has miraculously held up and bounced to remain in the top of the long term range. History says this can only go on for so long. Or, a new range is set I suppose.


----------



## divs4ever (22 January 2022)

i won't be buying your WES on Monday ( i am looking for a $3x handle ) to add more 

 i am looking ( at what to buy ) but am not terribly optimistic  , maybe i will do better at the end of the reporting season


----------



## Greynomad99 (29 January 2022)

Not many words (well not that can be used on a public forum!) describe last week's market carnage. My blog this week looks at whether Thursday's low was the bottom of our correction. It could be, but that roughly 11% level we achieved has been known to see a Dead Cat bounce before further falls. Any firm predictions at this point would be pure speculation.



			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## qldfrog (29 January 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Not many words (well not that can be used on a public forum!) describe last week's market carnage. My blog this week looks at whether Thursday's low was the bottom of our correction. It could be, but that roughly 11% level we achieved has been known to see a Dead Cat bounce before further falls. Any firm predictions at this point would be pure speculation.
> 
> 
> 
> Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting



Exactly but do not underestimate human stupidity and greed, or the power of Feds all over the world


----------



## Greynomad99 (13 February 2022)

After a pleasant week travelling and getting back behind the camera, I've returned to the real world (for a little while, anyway). 
Over the past couple of weeks I've bought back into a few trades (after selling out during the correction) but am sticking mainly with larger cap stocks that represent (in my opinion) good long term holds and better security if it does all hit the fan again. I'm also keeping clear of tech stocks given they are more likely to be impacted by concerns over rising rates.
I have found the time to update my analysis on all my Stocks to Watch for those that are interested.
With reporting season upon us and inflation etc worrying markets I'm not expecting big things next week - just more volatility (3 steps forward and 2 back).


			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## divs4ever (13 February 2022)

actually i AM expecting big things  this week ( but they may not be happy ones )

 i noticed a few 'soft ' reports last week  that the market took as positives , and considering the front end of reporting season  is traditionally the best part  i must wonder what the general market is expecting  , i expect more bluster and spin from some 'blue-chips ' 

 i will be watching for more pressure on gold-miners ( which hopefully i can add cheaper )

 but there maybe some bright lights among the mid-caps 

 take care


----------



## Greynomad99 (19 February 2022)

Again the market has drifted sideways while showing a fair bit of volatility. Apart from gold looking like it might be starting a run there's not much to report this week.  BRB looks like it has the potential to move up significantly.
I'm going to try and find the time to make a video about how I quickly scan stocks to find potential trades. Assuming I get around to this I'll post a link. Meanwhile, my weekly blog is out.



			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## Greynomad99 (19 February 2022)

Further to my Weekly Blog I've made a video of how I scan say the ASX 300 quickly to look for potential breaks above a downtrend. I also show how I distilled the 11 potential buys found in that process down to 3 stocks that seem to represent the best potential for price to rise.




__





						Finding downtrend breaks - Robert Norman Share Charting
					





					sharecharting.com.au


----------



## Greynomad99 (26 February 2022)

"Are we enjoying ourselves yet?" comes to mind. 
In this market with profit reporting, inflation and Ukraine in the mix, anything is possible. It has reopened the potential of a bear market and this remains a time to sit on one's hands and watch the stop losses. Anyone buying the dip in this market has bigger underwear and/or intestinal fortitude than I possess! But good luck to them anyway.
If I had to guess (and that's all it is), I'm expecting prices are more likely to recover somewhat next week. The power of positive thought maybe!

My blog for the week is here - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example


----------



## Sean K (26 February 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> I'm expecting prices are more likely to recover somewhat next week. The power of positive thought maybe!




Well, should be a good Monday at least.


----------



## divs4ever (26 February 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Anyone buying the dip in this market has bigger underwear and/or intestinal fortitude than I possess! But good luck to them anyway.



 nibbling and cherry-picking     yep i did a bit of that 

 was it too early  , i guess time will tell  

 but looks like more uncertain times ahead 

 cheers 

 and good luck to everyone trying to make the right decisions ( for THEM  ) in this market


----------



## qldfrog (26 February 2022)

I have to say i am more worried by the structural issues of the economy:inflation,fiat turning to sxxt, default from US and general economic collapse of the west than by the noises like Covid and Ukraine.
Seems like diversions to feed to the masses one after the other, but in 10y,what will remain? and what should be the good investments today..gathering more BTD to end up maybe with cash worthless or  inaccessible,or seized by the next ALP gov...,some PM burried in the garden?, shares in China, Russia or US?
Land?beach houses?
Or build garden beds a chook pen and get guns and ammo.
I think from time to time it is worthwhile to step back and try to look at the big picture.we can not change most of the key macro economic political factors, Reset is here but we ... sometime..can somewhat influence our own life.while i follow obviously theday to day, week by week dramas.. let's not forget the big picture 😊


----------



## Rabbithop (26 February 2022)

qldfrog said:


> I have to say i am more worried by the structural issues of the economy:inflation,fiat turning to sxxt, default from US and general economic collapse of the west than by the noises like Covid and Ukraine.
> Seems like diversions to feed to the masses one after the other, but in 10y,what will remain? and what should be the good investments today..gathering more BTD to end up maybe with cash worthless or  inaccessible,or seized by the next ALP gov...,some PM burried in the garden?, shares in China, Russia or US?
> Land?beach houses?
> Or build garden beds a chook pen and get guns and ammo.
> I think from time to time it is worthwhile to step back and try to look at the big picture.we can not change most of the key macro economic political factors, Reset is here but we ... sometime..can somewhat influence our own life.while i follow obviously theday to day, week by week dramas.. let's not forget the big picture 😊



Got to laugh😅after reading your post.
World economy gets a good hammering from Covid, Floods, Fire n War, a natural way of decreasing world population? Not welcoming PM to bury in my garden. My land is more important to me n yes I started to look into the future. Started to dig garden up n grow vegies, love to have chooks too but afraid of interrupting neigbours peace.
Shares in China could be a good idea only if her people puts their talents into good legal business instead of creating more Fake goods.


----------



## divs4ever (27 February 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Got to laugh😅after reading your post.
> World economy gets a good hammering from Covid, Floods, Fire n War, a natural way of decreasing world population? Not welcoming PM to bury in my garden. My land is more important to me n yes I started to look into the future. Started to dig garden up n grow vegies, love to have chooks too but afraid of interrupting neigbours peace.
> Shares in China could be a good idea only if her people puts their talents into good legal business instead of creating more Fake goods.



 what about  geese and/or ducks  , not quite as noisy  unless you have intruders ( when you might appreciate a little noise )

yes plenty  of distraction 

 but don't worry  there is an election coming   brighter times are coming  ( if you pick the right politician .. well that is what THEY will tell you )


----------



## Greynomad99 (5 March 2022)

Very little of interest to say this week, but for the sake of completeness my blog can be found here : https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example
Best advice I can have for the current market is to sit on your hands (and if that isn't exciting enough for you - twiddle your thumbs while you do it!)
Good luck for what is likely to be another volatile week.


----------



## Sean K (5 March 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Very little of interest to say this week, but for the sake of completeness my blog can be found here : https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example
> Best advice I can have for the current market is to sit on your hands (and if that isn't exciting enough for you - twiddle your thumbs while you do it!)
> Good luck for what is likely to be another volatile week.




Commodities and metals breaking out everywhere. U stocks smashed on Friday on a rumour. Opportunities galore!


----------



## divs4ever (5 March 2022)

Sean K said:


> Commodities and metals breaking out everywhere. U stocks smashed on Friday on a rumour. Opportunities galore!



 yes  , but buying opportunities were  much less attractive 

i found napping much more restful  , and between naps i could watch the flood waters rise  ,   .. all slightly beneficial for my bank accounts


----------



## Greynomad99 (5 March 2022)

Yes, there are always opportunities but when stocks turn (like the uranium stocks) everything gets killed in the rush for the exit. While FA goes on little impacted by the current volatility, TA has issues with many stocks patterns having been trashed recently. And there is always the chance that the Mad Hatter in the Kremlin might start something he can't finish - and we head for a bear market. TA says that is still a real possibility. I just think with all this uncertainty the best course of action is manage your existing holdings and keep your powder dry. Probably a bit conservative, but when you've retired and don't have employment income to patch up any holes you blow in your nest egg - it helps me sleep better at night. My existing holdings are generally doing better than the market so why take new risks?


----------



## Greynomad99 (13 March 2022)

Although the market is still all over the place and the potential for more falls remain, I'm feeling a bit more confident that the road ahead is less littered with land mines. I haven't revised my Stocks to Watch significantly for several weeks as there seemed little point when charting analysis is challenging and more often wrong than right in a volatile market. I've also been travelling a bit so I haven't had the time to significantly review stocks. Now back home (for a few weeks before heading Outback) I've reviewed my stocks to watch, deleted a few and added several new players. Many of the new stocks listed have not been reviewed previously, and being mining related, the risk to be avoided is having too great an exposure to that sector. 


			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## Rabbithop (13 March 2022)

Hi GN, I see you don't do BHP, BRN, NST. Take Care n Stay Safe on your Travel.


----------



## Greynomad99 (13 March 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Hi GN, I see you don't do BHP, BRN, NST. Take Care n Stay Safe on your Travel.



Can't cover all stocks but I'll let you know what I see in my crystal ball if you like.


----------



## divs4ever (13 March 2022)

wouldn't you need a FAT wallet to be trading BHP and NST ( i hold both as investments )   i might suggest the volatility is insufficient  for  amount of cash used ( and profit to be gained )

 but absolutely agree on the stay safe  wishes


----------



## Greynomad99 (13 March 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Hi GN, I see you don't do BHP, BRN, NST. Take Care n Stay Safe on your Travel.



BHP moving up but nothing there I can see in the way of a charting pattern that would want to make me trade it at the moment. BRN has been falling for 5 week with no indication of where that might end. NST has probably got good prospects if it can get above last weeks high.


----------



## Rabbithop (13 March 2022)

Thks GN for the 'crystal  all reading'. 
My BHP was up profit for 2k before the war broke out. 
BRN was giving me $150 to $200 plus profit with day trading unfortunately the last buy in was on the high end, since then prices kept falling, my thought...caught with my pant down... it should be ok to hold for a bit longer as the company had commitment contract signed to provide the chip for a car manufacturer. 
NST was sold but waiting to re enter.
PLS was good to me a while back. Lucky to sell half of my holding at high, reign in my capital and the other half left as Free hold. Unfortunately I Did pick up another parcel just before the price drop. 
Let's wait for Monday market... again maybe a struggle.
 Dow down on Friday.


----------



## qldfrog (14 March 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Thks GN for the 'crystal  all reading'.
> My BHP was up profit for 2k before the war broke out.
> BRN was giving me $150 to $200 plus profit with day trading unfortunately the last buy in was on the high end, since then prices kept falling, my thought...caught with my pant down... it should be ok to hold for a bit longer as the company had commitment contract signed to provide the chip for a car manufacturer.
> NST was sold but waiting to re enter.
> ...



Anyone noted the Dow vs ASX gap?
I had same bet on ASX and dow ..printing dollars on the Dow but even or losing on ASX.....
Is it the she ll be right factor or are we inherently such a strong economy?


----------



## Greynomad99 (14 March 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Thks GN for the 'crystal  all reading'.
> My BHP was up profit for 2k before the war broke out.
> BRN was giving me $150 to $200 plus profit with day trading unfortunately the last buy in was on the high end, since then prices kept falling, my thought...caught with my pant down... it should be ok to hold for a bit longer as the company had commitment contract signed to provide the chip for a car manufacturer.
> NST was sold but waiting to re enter.
> ...



A closer look at BRN suggests a bottom could be around $0.94 - $1.00 which is about where price is currently. Hard to say, but up from (or about) current price is a possibility. Technically, the most likely bottom is $0.94 but really need to see a confident move up on the weekly chart.


----------



## Rabbithop (14 March 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> A closer look at BRN suggests a bottom could be around $0.94 - $1.00 which is about where price is currently. Hard to say, but up from (or about) current price is a possibility. Technically, the most likely bottom is $0.94 but really need to see a confident move up on the weekly chart.
> View attachment 139059



Good morning n Thks again mate for that BRN chart. My thought today for BRN, at worst is 80cts, likely will be floating around $1.
PLS currently looks good at pre opening but lately our market is rocking in  Global Sea Waves. 
Been seeing at least a couple if not 3 waves daily.
Stay Safe n Stay Well.


----------



## Rabbithop (14 March 2022)

divs4ever said:


> wouldn't you need a FAT wallet to be trading BHP and NST ( i hold both as investments )   i might suggest the volatility is insufficient  for  amount of cash used ( and profit to be gained )
> 
> but absolutely agree on the stay safe  wishes



Morning, just need a med size n healthy wallet to do Trading but lots of time n patience. Was Trading in CSL n Macquarie Bank when Covid first break out, did okay in those 2 stocks . Had stopped n didn't re enter.
 CSL was hitting near to $300, I stopped trading, was getting too pricey to be caught with pant down. Glad I did the right move.
MQG was doing good too, at that time was around $65 to $80. I stopped when it hit $80 again thinking best to keep my pant on but it went up the hill to $100. Can't  win all the time.
 Regrets I have a few but life goes on. 
Best To Be Happy. 
Money comes Money Goes.
 Can't Take it with us, no tender value on the other world.


----------



## DrBourse (14 March 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Hi GN, I see you don't do BHP, BRN, NST. Take Care n Stay Safe on your Travel.



Hi Rabbit,

Last looked at BHP 21/8/21, their IV was $44.30 to $55.23, Margins of Safety were Very Good, Ratio’s were also Very Good, BUT because BHP’s SP ($47.69) is above the Lower IV, it is not a Buy for me ATM. I would like to see $40 or lower.



Last looked at NST 21/8/21, their IV was $7.39 to $8.83, Margins of Safety were Very Good, Ratio’s were also Very Good, BUT because NST’s SP ($10.80) is way above the Lower IV, it is not a Buy for me ATM. I would like to see $8.30 or lower.




The following is part of my current Analysis Spreadsheet.


The following are some of the better stocks atm IMO.



Cheers M8.


----------



## Rabbithop (14 March 2022)

Good Morning Dr.
 Hope you are keeping well. Thank you for the added info n charts. It is good that that I am able to receive help/guidance/ confirmation of my planning in trading.
Bhp bought in Jan around $46.50 and is still holding out for $50 but may have to exit lower and it looks like it too. Always in my mind that it may slide down to $35 - $38.
NST bought 2 parcels in Nov @ 8.98 and 10.46 but exited both parcels in 1 go around $10.65 so am sitting on fence for $8 to $8.50 may and may not happen.


----------



## Telamelo (14 March 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Hi Rabbit,
> 
> Last looked at BHP 21/8/21, their IV was $44.30 to $55.23, Margins of Safety were Very Good, Ratio’s were also Very Good, BUT because BHP’s SP ($47.69) is above the Lower IV, it is not a Buy for me ATM. I would like to see $40 or lower.
> View attachment 139061
> ...



Good luck trying to fish NST for $8.30 or lower  (Gold would need to crash imo & this ain't going to happen anytime soon)


----------



## divs4ever (14 March 2022)

crash or suppression ??

 when a the market crashes   the normal trend  is  a rush to cash ( preferably US dollars if that is where your debt is denominated )

 HOWEVER there is a concerted effort to make the US dollar seem strong  ,  , the unthinkable has happened several times in recent years


----------



## Rabbithop (14 March 2022)

I recalled few years  ago, was at a party n one of the financial guys was asking, can anyone predicts A$ will be at par $1 with US. I boldly answer yes n it did hit that bull's eye. So never say never.


----------



## Greynomad99 (19 March 2022)

Traders should have a smile on their dials after this weeks rally. There's a real chance of further rises to come but with the headwinds around at the moment it quite possibly won't be plain sailing.


			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## Greynomad99 (27 March 2022)

The recent break above resistance made by the XAO suggests to me that there is a good chance the current rally might continue and 8,000 is a possible top - with perhaps a few steps backwards along the way. Not a bad week and like the XAO my own portfolio is pretty much recovered all the losses from the recent correction. Catch my bog here - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example


----------



## Greynomad99 (27 March 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Good luck trying to fish NST for $8.30 or lower  (Gold would need to crash imo & this ain't going to happen anytime soon)



There is a possible price channel in play with NST and if so you might get lucky around $8.70 down the track but if price rises to close confidently above $11 I'd see prices going the other way - to around $13.70. If I had to guess, I'd go for higher rather than lower prices.


----------



## Greynomad99 (2 April 2022)

No great revelations in this weeks blog which discusses the fear of missing out (FOMO) with hot stocks like CXO and LKE.


			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting
		


May the Force (the current rally) be with you.


----------



## Rabbithop (2 April 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> No great revelations in this weeks blog which discusses the fear of missing out (FOMO) with hot stocks like CXO and LKE.
> 
> 
> Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting
> ...



Once again Thank you for your weekly posting. In my situation, I agree with your comments re the 2 new stocks. With a lot of recent  turbulence either domestically or Globally, I have no interest in trying to spend time investigating or studying new kids on the block, so to speak. Happy enough to keep what I have floating n not standing on sinking ground. Only my opinion or ramblings on the following stocks...
 RRL will never be the same, may need years to reach the bar. 
PLS so far the price is slowly creeping up again. Will it hit $4...maybe..but am happy to exit if it hits 3.80. My last entry at 3.60 thinking it will hit the 4 mark. It went down with 2 to 4 bad hiccup days. Fingers cross hiccups are over. Still unable to relax yet.
BHP...Thank goodness didn't jump ship when those stormy few days hit me...would really be a loser now. Luck was with me, brace myself with a strong heart n looking good now...greedy for more profit...keep pushing my luck. 
BRN...is my sorrow...drowning myself with bottles of Red n Rum...
Will Monday be good day...it should be.


----------



## Greynomad99 (9 April 2022)

More ups and downs than the Big Dipper this week. I would have thought higher rates had been factored into prices by now - but apparently not. Catch my blog here along with a couple of new stocks worth watching.


			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## divs4ever (9 April 2022)

well logic suggests  higher rates MUST come  , but then we had the Tamper Tantrum  back a few years and MAYBE that rise isn't a certainty 

 we have a 'winner-picking ' interventionist , bond AND asset buying Fed  , can they tighten without sending the balance sheet to zero ( in the bad way  aka the assets are worth nothing because nobody is buying anything )

 i strongly suspect the Fed is securely stapled to the dart-board singing and wiggling as best it can  , remember a consortium of private ( and listed ) banks own most Central Banks  if those bank stocks go to zero as well as their assets  , they are as broke as the average retiree


----------



## Greynomad99 (16 April 2022)

Since the market started to become a little murky several months ago I have steadily moved to a diversified and (in my opinion) defensive position. Defensive is good at the moment, seeing performance generally better than the larger market, but it is pretty boring just sitting and watching trades inch higher (better than lower I guess!).
This week my blog looks at Gold which seems to have finally taken off.


			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## bk1 (16 April 2022)

RRL did indeed "close confidently" above $2.35, I'm hoping it will run up to $3 ish, as you alluded to in your blog.


----------



## Rabbithop (23 April 2022)

Good morning. Thought I will jump in first before your posting. Friday DJ had a big fall and our market was down too. I fear what will hit us on Tuesday. Had just revised my Outstanding Buy prices. Have an extra cash 25K on standby to hop on BHP, looking in between $40 -$44.
Any wise thought to which train but not buses on the bumpy road for your holidays should you have this windfall?


----------



## Greynomad99 (23 April 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Good morning. Thought I will jump in first before your posting. Friday DJ had a big fall and our market was down too. I fear what will hit us on Tuesday. Had just revised my Outstanding Buy prices. Have an extra cash 25K on standby to hop on BHP, looking in between $40 -$44.
> Any wise thought to which train but not buses on the bumpy road for your holidays should you have this windfall?



See my blog later today but I think COH, BPT and FLT are good prospects in the current climate. As a medium term trader I've never been a great fan of BHP for a range of reasons but with the Covid downturn in Chinese steel production and a potential hit to their economy due to Xi's dogged determination to beat Covid (my money is on the virus) - I'd be avoiding anything that has strong reliance on Chinese demand or supply in the short term.


----------



## Greynomad99 (23 April 2022)

Here's my blog for this week - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example

Re Rabbithop's comments regarding BHP, I had a quick look at their chart and despite the big drop Friday, I don't see anything in that chart that says price won't keep heading up towards $60. Now, nothing goes up forever but as long as price can hold above that black rising trendline beneath recent prices, then that remains a potential target. Their is a band of resistance around $53 - $54 which turned price down before and that is something to look out for - ie price could continue to drift lower. Even if price does power on and get above $54 the charts suggest at best price might only have another 10% in it before topping out. So the decision for the BHP tragics is to see the current price as a low and buy on the speculation it will recover and move up, or wait an see that it is moving up and risk missing out on some potential gain. Damned if you do and damned if you don't.
My personal view is that I wouldn't buy BHP at the moment because of my concerns over China's short term economic outlook given their low vaccination rates and a misguided view they can keep the virus out of China when it is endemic to the rest of the world. There are already reports of orders for iron ore slowing and that certainly isn't something likely to drive up the price of BHP, RIO, FMG etc


----------



## divs4ever (23 April 2022)

given the WPL demerger deal  as described  , i won't be adding more above $28 ( and more likely less ) i was ALMOST tempted  to jump in ( heavily ) before the latest details were released

 one howitzer shell dodged ( bl**dy lucky again )

 also when is the Vale JV coming back to full production  , that will be a big influence on prices


----------



## divs4ever (23 April 2022)

regarding the virus situation in China  , i am starting to wonder  if China  is  actually using this to reduce/ban exports ( and strangle imports )

 maybe i have mixed with too many devious people , but i am sensing a deceased rodent  .


----------



## Greynomad99 (23 April 2022)

divs4ever said:


> regarding the virus situation in China  , i am starting to wonder  if China  is  actually using this to reduce/ban exports ( and strangle imports )
> 
> maybe i have mixed with too many devious people , but i am sensing a deceased rodent  .



Why would Xi shoot himself in the foot by crippling the economy? There was an article in the Age a few days ago that suggested the millions he's locked down are getting restless. All authoritarian governments seem to eventually collapse once their constituents see them for what they are (or like Hitler and maybe Putin if he makes a move on a NATO member, they start to believe they can walk on water and push things beyond their ability to control).  It makes sense that such a huge population that hasn't been impacted by Covid to date would be largely unvaccinated and as we know now you don't need 2 shots but perhaps 4 or more to keep one step ahead of the virus - a big job in China. The Age article suggested a likely 2 million death toll which sounds huge (and it probably is if you are one of the 2 million) but its still a tiny percentage of China's population (about .15% I think).


----------



## Rabbithop (23 April 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Why would Xi shoot himself in the foot by crippling the economy? There was an article in the Age a few days ago that suggested the millions he's locked down are getting restless. All authoritarian governments seem to eventually collapse once their constituents see them for what they are (or like Hitler and maybe Putin if he makes a move on a NATO member, they start to believe they can walk on water and push things beyond their ability to control).  It makes sense that such a huge population that hasn't been impacted by Covid to date would be largely unvaccinated and as we know now you don't need 2 shots but perhaps 4 or more to keep one step ahead of the virus - a big job in China. The Age article suggested a likely 2 million death toll which sounds huge (and it probably is if you are one of the 2 million) but its still a tiny percentage of China's population (about .15% I think).



I am not saying who is right or wrong but will speak the truth as far as I understand. Agreed that All authoritarian government will eventually collapse however with a larger population n vast land, the country or family needs a strong leader to lead and take charge otherwise it stays stagnant. As well as we do agreed that Covid to date requires 2 to 4 or more future shots to combat mutation variants as like flu. To date there are still millions of unvaccinated citizens that lives in remote villages all over the country and may even unheard of Covid. These people lives peacefully on their land and have nothing to do with city lights money chasers. This gives me another reason to voice that COAL is always needed in China, India and other parts of South East Asia, truely  uncomprehend by Developed Western Countries who wants to lead the World in Climate Change. Sounds good to the ears but evil to the innocent remote villagers that only know how to live a simple life.


----------



## divs4ever (24 April 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Why would Xi shoot himself in the foot by crippling the economy? There was an article in the Age a few days ago that suggested the millions he's locked down are getting restless. All authoritarian governments seem to eventually collapse once their constituents see them for what they are (or like Hitler and maybe Putin if he makes a move on a NATO member, they start to believe they can walk on water and push things beyond their ability to control).  It makes sense that such a huge population that hasn't been impacted by Covid to date would be largely unvaccinated and as we know now you don't need 2 shots but perhaps 4 or more to keep one step ahead of the virus - a big job in China. The Age article suggested a likely 2 million death toll which sounds huge (and it probably is if you are one of the 2 million) but its still a tiny percentage of China's population (about .15% I think).



 has he ( shot himself in the foot ) ??

 Chinese media used to be discounted  automatically as propaganda  but THIS time  it is talking about something the mainstream narrative love ( virus phobia and draconian lock-downs, and citizens dying  )

 now the news i consume about China ( probably edited in Taiwan )   has seriously focused on the suicides this time  ( are they all real , everyone else seems to fake covid deaths , why not China  ??)

it would be a nice distraction while  China accelerates it's cold war  against NATO

 China still needs to cool it's economy a little more ( imo )  ,have a virus scare , and the Chinese stock market  hasn't imploded ( and a LOT of Chinese goods are now being traded outside the Petro-dollar  ) , China can cool and not frighten the markets ( until it wants to )

 the local MSM wants this to be true , ( it fits several narratives beautifully ) but is it true ( or just partly true )

 please remember Xi is particularly resilient  he has survived two purge experiences  ,  and risen  to be the front-man of the Chinese regime


----------



## Greynomad99 (2 May 2022)

I overlooked posting the link to my blog yesterday -  https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example

Not a lot to say this week, mainly concern whether the current heavy falls we're seeing are going to turn into another correction. Certainly the Nasdaq chart looks like the glide path of a brick and let's not talk about a correction there as it is well into a bear market - or as some prefer to say a 'crash'. I'm still optimistic for our market but it is getting harder to keep a positive perspective.


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> I overlooked posting the link to my blog yesterday -  https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example
> 
> Not a lot to say this week, mainly concern whether the current heavy falls we're seeing are going to turn into another correction. Certainly the Nasdaq chart looks like the glide path of a brick and let's not talk about a correction there as it is well into a bear market - or as some prefer to say a 'crash'. I'm still optimistic for our market but it is getting harder to keep a positive perspective.




It's hard to watch paper profits disappear sometimes, but when you have a wad of cash on the side these downturns are exactly what you might have expected and wanted. I'm buying when the market is red.


----------



## Rabbithop (2 May 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> I overlooked posting the link to my blog yesterday -  https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example
> 
> Not a lot to say this week, mainly concern whether the current heavy falls we're seeing are going to turn into another correction. Certainly the Nasdaq chart looks like the glide path of a brick and let's not talk about a correction there as it is well into a bear market - or as some prefer to say a 'crash'. I'm still optimistic for our market but it is getting harder to keep a positive perspective.



Happy to see your weekly posting this evening. Didn't see your posting on the weekends and my mind started to wander, is he ok or has he gone Bush again.


----------



## Rabbithop (2 May 2022)

Sean K said:


> It's hard to watch paper profits disappear sometimes, but when you have a wad of cash on the side these downturns are exactly what you might have expected and wanted. I'm buying when the market is red.



My portfolio n watchlist all in RED except BPT green in the watchlist. Likewise holding on my money pot to catch the falling knife or knives, hoping my wounds won't be too deep if I do manage to catch those knives.


----------



## divs4ever (2 May 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> My portfolio n watchlist all in RED except BPT green in the watchlist. Likewise holding on my money pot to catch the falling knife or knives, hoping my wounds won't be too deep if I do manage to catch those knives.



try not to catch them IN your feet 

 good luck


----------



## Greynomad99 (2 May 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Happy to see your weekly posting this evening. Didn't see your posting on the weekends and my mind started to wander, is he ok or has he gone Bush again.



I'm supposed to be in Hungerford Queensland (population 23 so very, very remote) but rain and some back surgery for my other half have delayed lift off until mid-June. Given the Outback nights will be cold in June (the van has ducted gas heating), from there  I might head north east to the coast in search of warmer conditions.


----------



## DrBourse (3 May 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Good luck trying to fish NST for $8.30 or lower  (Gold would need to crash imo & this ain't going to happen anytime soon)



Hi Telamelo,
Back on11th March NST SP was abt $11-00 when I made the $8.30 call, looks like your Good Luck call is working for me.
Hope you have some spare cash on hand.
NST @ $9.43 today, is approaching our Buy Zone of $8.50 to $8.30, AND the Gold Price does not seem to have crashed, YET.
Hmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## qldfrog (3 May 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Hi Telamelo,
> Back on11th March NST SP was abt $11-00 when I made the $8.30 call, looks like your Good Luck call is working for me.
> Hope you have some spare cash on hand.
> NST @ $9.43 today, is approaching our Buy Zone of $8.50 to $8.30, AND the Gold Price does not seem to have crashed, YET.
> ...



Gold was crashing last night in us


----------



## Rabbithop (3 May 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Gold was crashing last night in us



Yes, I am with you..someone did laugh at me too when I posted the low entry price too...My remarks was never said Never...NST has been yo yo at $9 plus. I am still waiting  for my willing entry price. Just pick up near to 10k of PLS...Happy with it.


----------



## Rabbithop (10 May 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Good luck trying to fish NST for $8.30 or lower  (Gold would need to crash imo & this ain't going to happen anytime soon)



😁🤫 Trying my Luck to fish NST for that price. It's worth waiting..Never say Never...


----------



## DrBourse (10 May 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> 😁🤫 Trying my Luck to fish NST for that price. It's worth waiting..Never say Never...



Be careful Rabbit - Yeah NST has reached our Buy Zone, but that was a month ago we calculated that - Current TA Bottom for NST is now lower than $8.00 - not sure exactly how low it will go.
Keep your powder dry M8.
I will post something later today. Bit busy atm.


----------



## Greynomad99 (10 May 2022)

For what it is worth my analysis last week put $8.58 as a likely bottom on the price. It hit $8.57 today before bouncing - so it may be going to turn (or it could be the famous dead cat bounce!)
Just a tad busy slashing my writs today!


----------



## Rabbithop (10 May 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Be careful Rabbit - Yeah NST has reached our Buy Zone, but that was a month ago we calculated that - Current TA Bottom for NST is now lower than $8.00 - not sure exactly how low it will go.
> Keep your powder dry M8.
> I will post something later today. Bit busy atm.



Good Day Dr. I need to readjust my entry then. Have been sitting at 8.30 for a while. Thanks for the warning. Will adjust to the new low. If it happens then be it.


----------



## Rabbithop (10 May 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> For what it is worth my analysis last week put $8.58 as a likely bottom on the price. It hit $8.57 today before bouncing - so it may be going to turn (or it could be the famous dead cat bounce!)
> Just a tad busy slashing my writs today!



Thanks GN. Appreciate all the feedbacks. Everyone including me trying to stay calm, go with the rocking. As we Swing High, Swing Low and Merrily  here we go.😂😏🤷‍♂️


----------



## DrBourse (10 May 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Be careful Rabbit - Yeah NST has reached our Buy Zone, but that was a month ago we calculated that - Current TA Bottom for NST is now lower than $8.00 - not sure exactly how low it will go.
> Keep your powder dry M8.
> I will post something later today. Bit busy atm.



NST – Their IV as at 15/2/22 was within the Range of $7.39 to $8.83.

Back on 14/3/22, Picking the $8.30 to $8.50 low was pretty easy – But picking NST’s next Support Levels is a Very Dangerous thing to do.

HOWEVER.

TA Traders will be looking at Support of abt $8.05, then abt $7.24, then abt $6.78.

Gold Traders will still be looking for ST Declines, but that obviously is dictated by numerous outside influences, IMO Putin will have the final say on where Gold goes to next, and not even Putin knows what he will do next.

ATM All ST, and most MT Inds are still dropping further into O’Sold Territory (Pages 37 - 43).

I would need to see at least 2 positive candles, and a substantial turnaround in the CCI Ind, (Pages108 & 109) and for my MFI Ind (Page 95) to cross up above its 50 Centerline B4 I jump onto the NST Train.

IMO, That turnaround could be this week, but most likely it will take weeks to happen.



Remember that the above is my personal opinion, it is not a recommendation, you must DYOR.
Cheers.
DrB


----------



## Rabbithop (10 May 2022)

DrBourse said:


> NST – Their IV as at 15/2/22 was within the Range of $7.39 to $8.83.
> 
> Back on 14/3/22, Picking the $8.30 to $8.50 low was pretty easy – But picking NST’s next Support Levels is a Very Dangerous thing to do.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dr B and yes to your reminder. We are responsible for our own Trading, it's our hard earned money. Members are kind enough to post Their Opinions and it's up to individual to read n digest or just move on. Cheers Dr.


----------



## Greynomad99 (11 May 2022)

Yesterday's candles looked like the tide might be turning, but S&P and Dow  both made new lows during their trading. Despite closing off those lows, that isn't promising for a a big recovery here today. Time to sit quietly in a dark corner I think.


----------



## DrBourse (11 May 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Yesterday's candles looked like the tide might be turning, but S&P and Dow  both made new lows during their trading. Despite closing off those lows, that isn't promising for a a big recovery here today. Time to sit quietly in a dark corner I think.



M8 Don't sit in Dark Corners for too long - We may have to start calling you "GN The Mushroom".


----------



## divs4ever (11 May 2022)

it MIGHT be a day for gold miners to move lower  , now that might be unattractive for traders ,  but nice for accumulators 

good luck everybody


----------



## Greynomad99 (11 May 2022)

DrBourse said:


> M8 Don't sit in Dark Corners for too long - We may have to start calling you "GN The Mushroom".



Ahh mushrooms - living in the dark and living on BS (sounds like a good definition of share trading at the moment!)


----------



## DrBourse (11 May 2022)

DrBourse said:


> NST – Their IV as at 15/2/22 was within the Range of $7.39 to $8.83.
> 
> Back on 14/3/22, Picking the $8.30 to $8.50 low was pretty easy – But picking NST’s next Support Levels is a Very Dangerous thing to do.
> 
> ...



Hmmm - NESRF, the NST ADR on the USA OTC was DOWN 4.72% again O'Nite - Move over GN I will be your Assistant Mushroom.
At Todays USD Rate that will take our NST to abt A$8.35.


----------



## eskys (11 May 2022)

The DOW did well until a Fed speaker said, quote: REPORT] Morning: US sharemarkets were mixed as traders assessed comments from several US Fed speakers including Cleveland Fed President Mester who said, "we don't rule out 75 [basis point rate hikes] forever.             

Looking at last night's graph, lots of spikes up and down, moving downwards.........was up a few hundred points in early trading. The comments above spooked the market, but didn't end too badly. S&P 500 just on 4000, Nasdaq up 114, volatility remains elevated. Our spi minus 8

Divs, I saw your post about your buying into EVN. In the closing report yesterday by a mob I'm with, there was an upgrade from a broker/brokerss for EVN from neutral to overweight. I didn't post it, thought it was a bit rich.....target of 4.80? Too much for me. Good luck, divs


----------



## Greynomad99 (15 May 2022)

Well Friday the 13th didn't live up to its reputation! My weekly blog is here - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example
Most of the stocks I have been watching have had their charts damaged by the current (hopefully recent) correction and I've managed to find 8 new potential stocks to watch. Unfortunately, I haven't had time to post chart analysis to my site but the blog outlines why I think they might be worth watching.


----------



## Greynomad99 (21 May 2022)

While I don't think we'll join the US market in bear territory there are a lot of headwinds at the moment and I can see reasons why the market could move materially either way - in short "no idea" but keeping a positive outlook.
IMU could be a promising punt at the moment?


			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## Greynomad99 (27 May 2022)

Ah - another Friday and another blog to consider. Actually, I'm considering cutting back my weekly summaries as it is impossible to make much predictive sense of this market when there is so many headwinds. While I remain positive about the market, thoughts of a further drop of say 10% into a bear market and a sea of pain have been growing as international economic conditions continue to erode. I've quit a large part of my trades over the past few months and have just a few defensive holdings left that I'll persevere with - for now. I've run a simple educational 'how to trade for a profit' portfolio for 18 months and I'm going to close that this week as there is little more to learn from that exercise - other than I was probably right when I said a few months ago that given the market issues we probably shouldn't replace stopped out trades. But as an educational portfolio if we didn't keep trades turning over then the learning process would run down as well). The portfolio was up as much as 30% at one point but is currently only 15% in front (but that's a lot better than being behind when quite possibly we are (but might not be) at a market bottom.
When I skim through my large watch list of stocks, the general trend of everything is down and glimmers of light are hard to find. Positive chart patterns are in short supply and in a falling market they are less reliable.
In short, time for a rest.


----------



## Greynomad99 (1 June 2022)

In terms of my previous post I've renamed my Weekly Blog as 'Not the Weekly Blog!"


			Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## Rabbithop (1 June 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> In terms of my previous post I've renamed my Weekly Blog as 'Not the Weekly Blog!"
> 
> 
> Blog - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## Rabbithop (15 June 2022)

Telamelo quote...
Good luck trying to fish NST for $8.30 or lower (Gold would need to crash imo & this ain't going to happen anytime soon)

Rabbithop quote...
Never say Never....NST did hit low of 7.87...My 8.30 looks expensive too..😁

I salute to all....Going over at those charts...more than 90% prediction of stock prices hit the approx ranges..Well Done.


----------



## Greynomad99 (26 June 2022)

I haven't had much to say for the past couple of weeks as the market has continued to thrash around. However, to dispel theories I have fallen off my perch or found religion, I thought I'd better post a few thoughts. I did find a couple of stocks that might be worth a punt and several others that I have updated my comments on.

My blog can be found here: https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example

I was going to say Happy New Financial Year but I suspect many share traders and investors won't be carrying sacks of gold to their bank this year. Oh well - another year is on its way. Good luck to all


----------



## Greynomad99 (7 July 2022)

It is pleasing to see many stocks starting to give potential buy signals. Hopefully this is a sign the market has bottomed and better days are ahead. My blog this week details several stocks that have made technical buy patterns - although I haven't had time to post analysis on them all. Catch the blog here - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example


----------



## Rabbithop (8 July 2022)

LOL Its Thursday, you got me confuse with days of the week. Better late than never to read your weekly post. I don't think I am game enough to put more money into this uncertain market. Its been a huge downslide on my portfolio and will take a long time to recover.
I still believe that the ups are temporarily until the end of the year, best to learn sitting a bit longer, both hands on the bottom.


----------



## Greynomad99 (8 July 2022)

Interestingly, the new stocks I'm seeing make buy patterns are those I either haven't traded before - or at least not for a long time. Many of the old faithfuls  are still taking water as the market sees them overpriced in this new economic world.


----------



## Rabbithop (8 July 2022)

Morning to all, would have adding 'Good' to begin due to dry sun shinning but going to attend a funeral today making it inappropriate.
I do get where you are coming from, the old faithful are overpriced n still sinking, will take a long time to dry out n back to the glory days.
In the meantime, the new stocks, a handful as Trading stocks are doing not too bad. Didn't drop too much for the price to do a catch up..eg PLS, LYC, BRN, BPT, DEG to name a few. Noted RRL, for those who entered around below 1.50, seems to do good in yo yo and NST was tempting me to join them at the low of 6 plus😏. I am still sitting both hand on my bottom.


----------



## DrBourse (8 July 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Telamelo quote...
> Good luck trying to fish NST for $8.30 or lower (Gold would need to crash imo & this ain't going to happen anytime soon)
> 
> Rabbithop quote...
> ...



Hi Rabbit,
B careful with NST, @ $7.00 it is only just below its 15/2/22 IV Range of $7.30 to $8.83, Personally I look for stocks that are at a substantial discount to their IV, NST is not there just yet IMO. even then it is still still dangerous trying to calculate NST Bottom Price, as most TA suggests $6.00 is still possible.

However a lot of TA Types feel that NST is almost ripe enough, for them it's got 2 more hurdles to get past B4 any new *ST Uptrend* starts.
The following Chart shows what TA Types that use Indicators are looking for :-
- NST needs the CCI to "*Close, and Hold Above its Zero Centreline*" (that should happen by todays COB), 
- AND its "*MFI to Close and Hold Above its 50 Centreline*" (that could take a few more days), .


 This years financials will probably show NST's IV will be in the $6 to $7 Range, so a lot of traders will be waiting for that next low.
Cheers M8


----------



## Greynomad99 (8 July 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Hi Rabbit,
> B careful with NST, @ $7.00 it is only just below its 15/2/22 IV Range of $7.30 to $8.83, Personally I look for stocks that are at a substantial discount to their IV, NST is not there just yet IMO. even then it is still still dangerous trying to calculate NST Bottom Price, as most TA suggests $6.00 is still possible.
> 
> However a lot of TA Types feel that NST is almost ripe enough, for them it's got 2 more hurdles to get past B4 any new *ST Uptrend* starts.
> ...



Hi Dr B - I've been thinking gold should have come back into its own in these trying economic times, but not so. The precious metal seems about as popular as Boris Johnson. NST made a big head and shoulders which predicts a low of $0.88 (even I don't believe that) and the recent support break suggests $4.28  Having broken below that really strong level of support - to use a technical charting term it looks to be stuffed to me!


----------



## peter2 (8 July 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Interestingly, the new stocks I'm seeing make buy patterns are those I either haven't traded before - or at least not for a long time. Many of the old faithfuls are still taking water as the market sees them overpriced in this new economic world.



I agree that it's unusual seeing so many bullish reversals in companies that don't impact the index. The market leaders are still struggling. This makes me wary and I'm cautiously buying a few but not many.


----------



## Greynomad99 (8 July 2022)

peter2 said:


> I agree that it's unusual seeing so many bullish reversals in companies that don't impact the index. The market leaders are still struggling. This makes me wary and I'm cautiously buying a few but not many.



Agreed. While there is nothing other than a bit of a bounce of a strong level of support to support the argument I feel the XAO may have bottomed.


----------



## Rabbithop (8 July 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Hi Rabbit,
> B careful with NST, @ $7.00 it is only just below its 15/2/22 IV Range of $7.30 to $8.83, Personally I look for stocks that are at a substantial discount to their IV, NST is not there just yet IMO. even then it is still still dangerous trying to calculate NST Bottom Price, as most TA suggests $6.00 is still possible.
> 
> However a lot of TA Types feel that NST is almost ripe enough, for them it's got 2 more hurdles to get past B4 any new *ST Uptrend* starts.
> ...



Hi Dr. Thank you for your post. NST will have to wait for me. May be tempted bet  5 to 6. 
Whoa! GN comment about 4 plus..Holy Molly. It's CRAZY


----------



## Greynomad99 (24 July 2022)

Everyone should be smiling after this week. New potential buy patterns everywhere. Now the question for us all is whether this is the light at the end of the tunnel - or is it the train coming?

See my thoughts here - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example


----------



## Greynomad99 (24 July 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Hi Dr. Thank you for your post. NST will have to wait for me. May be tempted bet  5 to 6.
> Whoa! GN comment about 4 plus..Holy Molly. It's CRAZY



NST (along with just about every other stock) kicked up this week but it has not yet made any buy pattern - in fact having made its lowest price for 4 years, theory says it still has a high probability of making lower prices.


----------



## Rabbithop (24 July 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Everyone should be smiling after this week. New potential buy patterns everywhere. Now the question for us all is whether this is the light at the end of the tunnel - or is it the train coming?
> 
> See my thoughts here - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example



Good Day to u n all. LOL only my humor...is it that head light of the train coming...Will I be able to swiftly move off its way to October station.
Still trying to stand on the sidelines..maybe will miss some train rides...


----------



## Rabbithop (24 July 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> NST (along with just about every other stock) kicked up this week but it has not yet made any buy pattern - in fact having made its lowest price for 4 years, theory says it still has a high probability of making lower prices.



Hoping n still waiting for no 4...in NO hurry...money is tight to part this month...3 new bathrooms will need full payment on Mon.
New stove, oven n kitchen sink delivery bills arrival. Tues will start the new kitchen project. This July is the most dusty n yucky month for me. Missed out on all lotto millions dollars win so far. Maybe lady luck is with me on last week of July...Where is my Monty mate..


----------



## UMike (24 July 2022)

Seen it for the first time.
Had a look at the Blog. Interesting.
Bought PNV at "A" Didn't sell at "B" but bought a Shyteload at "C". Lets hope I get rid of some when "D" comes. ;-)


----------



## Greynomad99 (25 July 2022)

UMike said:


> Seen it for the first time.
> Had a look at the Blog. Interesting.
> Bought PNV at "A" Didn't sell at "B" but bought a Shyteload at "C". Lets hope I get rid of some when "D" comes. ;-)



Regretfully, there is no "D" in Elliott Wave Theory but I get your point. The fall today could have been expected but (hopefully) as my updated post says, perhaps it will move up from todays low.


			PNV - 25 July 2022 - Robert Norman Share Charting


----------



## UMike (26 July 2022)

LOL I am not a real chartist.
I like the channel though.
IS quite a bit above my average but need $2.4 to get rid of my initial entry.


----------



## Greynomad99 (7 August 2022)

A great week for trading when you would have been hard pressed to pick a losing stock - although I managed to hold ORI who tumbled following a share placement for a big acquisition. CAR is the only stock i could find this week with a pattern suggesting a potential buy. Anyway, I'm heading to the Outback for a few weeks to knock the rust of my camera and travel writing.
My blog is here: https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example


----------



## Rabbithop (7 August 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> A great week for trading when you would have been hard pressed to pick a losing stock - although I managed to hold ORI who tumbled following a share placement for a big acquisition. CAR is the only stock i could find this week with a pattern suggesting a potential buy. Anyway, I'm heading to the Outback for a few weeks to knock the rust of my camera and travel writing.
> My blog is here: https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example



Good day and once again Thank you for your weekly post. Looks like a good idea to go away for a short break. Take care, Stay Alert to the weather forecasting of more rainfall n flooding expected.
My opinion, there will be more grieves to come in the market, so for now, I am trying to cull my portfolio on good up days n hold cash.
Just sitting on the sidelines, watching n studying Stocks that I would like to buy/ hold when there is a chance to pick up at extreme low.


----------



## qldfrog (7 August 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> A great week for trading when you would have been hard pressed to pick a losing stock -



Easy, ask the frog:
 JAY -12% 
BCB -8%
B4P -13%
All last week and all gloriously owned by the frog to smash his returns last week
None penny stocks.....


----------



## Greynomad99 (11 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Easy, ask the frog:
> JAY -12%
> BCB -8%
> B4P -13%
> ...



Bad luck with your picks. B4P is a new listing which I always suggest punters keep clear of. BCB could come good but it is still in a technical downtrend and potentially Elliott Wave says it could tank, JAY is in a long-term downtrend and needs to break above the high of a couple of weeks ago for a buy signal and its trade is pretty thin some days. However, good luck with them all. While not penny stocks, 2 have very low market cap and that meets my definition of penny stocks.


----------



## qldfrog (11 August 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Bad luck with your picks. B4P is a new listing which I always suggest punters keep clear of. BCB could come good but it is still in a technical downtrend and potentially Elliott Wave says it could tank, JAY is in a long-term downtrend and needs to break above the high of a couple of weeks ago for a buy signal and its trade is pretty thin some days. However, good luck with them all. While not penny stocks, 2 have very low market cap and that meets my definition of penny stocks.



All systemic trades...


----------



## Cam019 (11 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> All systemic trades...



What system frog?


----------



## Greynomad99 (11 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> All systemic trades...



Overall, have your systematic trades shown a profit?


----------



## qldfrog (11 August 2022)

Cam019 said:


> What system frog?



mine so not a reference:BO trials


Greynomad99 said:


> Overall, have your systematic trades shown a profit?



FY 20-21 ;yes, last FY (21-22) a disaster and this FY flat/a bit above overall;  my discretionary bleeds via options,PM  and currency trades
I do not pretend to be an expert.
out of the 5 systems traded, 1 is consistent and seems a winner not millionaire making but beating xnt with consistency:


	

		
			
		

		
	
, so a keeper.
the others well I will see as they develop/age.if they persistently bleed, I will let them go.
I want more than one system at a time with different strategies.
PS: I do not include dividends in this


----------



## Greynomad99 (12 August 2022)

You should try my system - simple and boring but makes good returns when market is moving in any other direction than down. If you use trading software you could go back and check it historically, but as you say don't worry about checking trades this year until about a month ago - and of course the crappy trading conditions might return in the short term. I'll post a short summary of how it works later.


----------



## qldfrog (12 August 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> You should try my system - simple and boring but makes good returns when market is moving in any other direction than down. If you use trading software you could go back and check it historically, but as you say don't worry about checking trades this year until about a month ago - and of course the crappy trading conditions might return in the short term. I'll post a short summary of how it works later.



Keen for any new idea especially if different from already traded ones I got


----------



## Greynomad99 (13 August 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Keen for any new idea especially if different from already traded ones I got



Only consider stocks with a price > $0.10 and a turnover of > $1M a week that have been listed for at least 4 or 5 years.

Look for stocks coming off lows or dips well off the highs.

Draw a downtrend on a weekly chart down the peaks of the downtrend. No peak should break above this line by more than 2%

Buy when price closes above downtrend for 2 consecutive weeks.

Sell when price falls below your stop loss or 2 consecutive weeks below any uptrend price has formed.



Second pattern.

Same as above but look for price to have made a cup and handle pattern (on weekly chart) at a level of resistance and buy when price (on daily chart) closes above that resistance. Some increase in volume should be apparent at the break higher.

These patterns always have a target. Price should rise above resistance by the same distance the bottom of the handle is below resistance. Price may go on to a new target being the distance above resistance that is the same as the distance the bottom of the cup is below resistance.



PNV is a good example of both. It made 2 cup and handle patterns – although the second wasn’t perfect. Note how the first one’s resistance lines up with historical resistance/support levels and the target was the second resistance level – which was a perfect hit.



Enjoy!


----------



## qldfrog (13 August 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Only consider stocks with a price > $0.10 and a turnover of > $1M a week that have been listed for at least 4 or 5 years.
> 
> Look for stocks coming off lows or dips well off the highs.
> 
> ...



Thanks i will try to code these and post the backtest.the weather is miserable today so good time for that


----------



## Greynomad99 (3 September 2022)

Almost back to Melbourne after a month with the caravan in outback SA, Qld and NSW. It was great to see the water in the Darling which is about 10 metres above its usual level. at 100 metres wide and flowing at a rate you couldn't keep up with on foot for long, that's a heap of water (about 21 Gigalitres a day I think I read somewhere. Quite a few wildflowers around as well. Anyway, I thought mobile coverage meant basic internet access but alas, no. For 3 weeks we've had very little Telstra phone coverage (as expected) but no usable internet. Unable to check my trades (let alone make any) I decided I'd just let them roll and deal with it on my return. Checking them today showed none that needed to be sold - and I'm pretty much where I was a month ago. A quick look at my watch list shares suggested nothing I'd want to buy at the moment - although a number have fallen back to significant support levels (including the XAO) which means there is some likelihood of a recovery next week. That said, with the US down 1% again overnight, it's hard to see anything driving a local recovery Monday (and the XAO is sitting just above support so it could pull back a little more without upsetting the analysis).
Anyway, I'll try and have a good look at the market this coming week and might have more to say later.
PS: Will clean up and reprovision van over the next couple of weeks for another month long run over to the SA west coast.


----------



## JohnDe (3 September 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Almost back to Melbourne after a month with the caravan in outback SA, Qld and NSW. It was great to see the water in the Darling which is about 10 metres above its usual level. at 100 metres wide and flowing at a rate you couldn't keep up with on foot for long, that's a heap of water (about 21 Gigalitres a day I think I read somewhere. Quite a few wildflowers around as well. Anyway, I thought mobile coverage meant basic internet access but alas, no. For 3 weeks we've had very little Telstra phone coverage (as expected) but no usable internet. Unable to check my trades (let alone make any) I decided I'd just let them roll and deal with it on my return. Checking them today showed none that needed to be sold - and I'm pretty much where I was a month ago. A quick look at my watch list shares suggested nothing I'd want to buy at the moment - although a number have fallen back to significant support levels (including the XAO) which means there is some likelihood of a recovery next week. That said, with the US down 1% again overnight, it's hard to see anything driving a local recovery Monday (and the XAO is sitting just above support so it could pull back a little more without upsetting the analysis).
> Anyway, I'll try and have a good look at the market this coming week and might have more to say later.
> PS: Will clean up and reprovision van over the next couple of weeks for another month long run over to the SA west coast.




A few outback travellers now using Starlink. Doesn't cover all of Astralia yet but it has most of SA & half of WA.









						Starlink
					

SpaceX is developing a low latency, broadband internet system to meet the needs of consumers across the globe. Enabled by a constellation of low Earth orbit satellites, Starlink will provide fast, reliable internet to populations with little or no connectivity, including those in rural...




					www.starlink.com


----------



## farmerge (4 September 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Some of you will know me as I'm a recent refugee from the Commsec users forum that closed recently. I publish a brief overview of the market from a charting perspective each week, including details of stocks I've traded and stocks that I think could be going places. Charts and a brief analysis of mentioned stocks are also linked. A number of Commsec users used to find my comments of interest but I understand that won't apply to everyone. For those who want to catch my ramblings they can be found here: https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example



Good afternoon GN99 I have been trying to find  our old mate from the Community days, Mahail. Have you been in contact with him or Xris since those days. I know you two were going to catch up at some stage but the boffins in the former pulled the plug on us before I could get Mahails details. Thanks Farmerge


----------



## Rabbithop (5 September 2022)

farmerge said:


> Good afternoon GN99 I have been trying to find  our old mate from the Community days, Mahail. Have you been in contact with him or Xris since those days. I know you two were going to catch up at some stage but the boffins in the former pulled the plug on us before I could get Mahails details. Thanks Farmerge



Hi Farmerge, I came across Xris link n asked about  Mahail a few  weeks ago but no reply from Xris. Hope he is well.


----------



## farmerge (6 September 2022)

Good evening Rabbito, I tried to contact Xris on another site which he was briefely on but also to no avail. My hope was that GN may be able to shed some light on His Lordships well-being and if he decided to join a site.


----------



## Greynomad99 (6 September 2022)

farmerge said:


> Good afternoon GN99 I have been trying to find  our old mate from the Community days, Mahail. Have you been in contact with him or Xris since those days. I know you two were going to catch up at some stage but the boffins in the former pulled the plug on us before I could get Mahails details. Thanks Farmerge



Sorry - never had any further contact after Commsec. I think Xris is on this site - or used to be?


----------



## farmerge (6 September 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Sorry - never had any further contact after Commsec. I think Xris is on this site - or used to be?



Thanks GN Xris was on Slack but never responded to any queries, as I knew he had a fair bit to do with Mahail (Bill) Perhaps someone will come forth and have the relevant information. plenty of people are interested in the well being of His Lordship


----------



## Greynomad99 (11 September 2022)

Catch my blog here - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example

Only one stock caught my eye this week - MIN


----------



## Rabbithop (11 September 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Catch my blog here - https://sharecharting.com.au/blog-example
> 
> Only one stock caught my eye this week - MIN



Same thought in my mind for a week, only to see the sp roaring up. Restricted money in pot for play.


----------



## farmerge (11 September 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Same thought in my mind for a week, only to see the sp roaring up. Restricted money in pot for play.



Evening Rabbito get a bigger pot


----------



## Greynomad99 (13 September 2022)

*End of an Era*
I've been sinking quietly into retirement over the past few years and have decided to sink a little faster. While I'll maintain share comment on this site I have shut down my sharecharting.com.au web site and my photography site (rna.com.au). My rna.com.au email address will continue. The time, cost and effort of supporting these web sites is no longer justifiable. Anyone wanting to keep up with what I'm doing (principally travelling, writing and taking photos) can catch me on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/robert.norman.9026


----------



## Rabbithop (13 September 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> *End of an Era*
> I've been sinking quietly into retirement over the past few years and have decided to sink a little faster. While I'll maintain share comment on this site I have shut down my sharecharting.com.au web site and my photography site (rna.com.au). My rna.com.au email address will continue. The time, cost and effort of supporting these web sites is no longer justifiable. Anyone wanting to keep up with what I'm doing (principally travelling, writing and taking photos) can catch me on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/robert.norman.9026



Good morning GN. While its sad to cut down interests due to cost, its another stage of retirement life to step into it. Good that you are still keeping your photography n driving travelling lifestyle, continue doing it while you are still able. Do look after your health and all the joints of our body. Its always the first to be damage n difficult to heal. I have a recent health scare on my right knee joint after hoping off the last 2 steps of the ladder. Thank God for Mercy, recovering quickly in satisfactory movement after 2 weeks of immobility and now with discomfort doing long walk. Thank you for continuing your share comment on this site. Our market should be good today. As always on the sideline hoping to pick up some on the low.


----------



## farmerge (13 September 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> *End of an Era*
> I've been sinking quietly into retirement over the past few years and have decided to sink a little faster. While I'll maintain share comment on this site I have shut down my sharecharting.com.au web site and my photography site (rna.com.au). My rna.com.au email address will continue. The time, cost and effort of supporting these web sites is no longer justifiable. Anyone wanting to keep up with what I'm doing (principally travelling, writing and taking photos) can catch me on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/robert.norman.9026



Good morning GN sad to see the end of any era  I do look at your charting but but am not a chartist. I have the bloke in the mirror who as a rule is a very wise sage. All the best in carrying on in returement. and as Rabbito says look after the body. Mine is still suffering to the end of my time with the resultsof the bull attack from a couple of years ago, but with half careful monitoring I am ablr to work to full capacity. 
Once again best of luck and stay happy.


----------



## finicky (13 September 2022)

There are some who hate facebook and its founder.


----------



## qldfrog (13 September 2022)

finicky said:


> There are some who hate facebook and its founder.



I do, also 6 ads per relevant post but it is a de facto standard i am afraid


----------



## qldfrog (13 September 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> *End of an Era*
> I've been sinking quietly into retirement over the past few years and have decided to sink a little faster. While I'll maintain share comment on this site I have shut down my sharecharting.com.au web site and my photography site (rna.com.au). My rna.com.au email address will continue. The time, cost and effort of supporting these web sites is no longer justifiable. Anyone wanting to keep up with what I'm doing (principally travelling, writing and taking photos) can catch me on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/robert.norman.9026



Sad to see you leaving as just got to meet you.
Your weekly report is was now one in my routine reading
Thanks for your work, enjoy life👍


----------



## Joe Blow (13 September 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> *End of an Era*
> I've been sinking quietly into retirement over the past few years and have decided to sink a little faster. While I'll maintain share comment on this site I have shut down my sharecharting.com.au web site and my photography site (rna.com.au). My rna.com.au email address will continue. The time, cost and effort of supporting these web sites is no longer justifiable. Anyone wanting to keep up with what I'm doing (principally travelling, writing and taking photos) can catch me on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/robert.norman.9026




Please consider continuing to post your weekly thoughts in this thread if you are shutting down your websites. You already have an audience here and forums are a good platform for long form content.


----------



## Rabbithop (13 September 2022)

qldfrog said:


> I do, also 6 ads per relevant post but it is a de facto standard i am afraid



I dont like nor dislike facebook. It has its uses. I do post on it, if I feel the news is worth sharing to learn and not ramping the rubbish.


----------



## Rabbithop (13 September 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> Please consider continuing to post your weekly thoughts in this thread if you are shutting down your websites. You already have an audience here and forums are a good platform for long form content.



Well said.


----------



## qldfrog (13 September 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Well said.



It also has a journal advantage, have to admit i sometimes post more for my own sake...


----------



## DrBourse (13 September 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Sad to see you leaving as just got to meet you.
> Your weekly report is was now one in my routine reading
> Thanks for your work, enjoy life👍



Hi GN,
So you really are going to join the ranks of "Grey Nomads".
Great decision M8 - Sad to see you go - you and I have been comparing notes for many years - I will miss that.
Perhaps just drop in from time to time.
All the Best M8.


----------



## Greynomad99 (27 September 2022)

One of the factors that made me decide to concentrate less on share trading was that (as this week as shown) it is pretty hard to make money in this market. At the moment the outlook is for the XAO to probably retest 6,600 and a break through that level would see 6,000 as a possible bottom. Good luck but if you look at the shape of the chart from April to June what's happening now is a pretty good rerun.

Very, very little to be positive about at the moment.

Just realised I still show my sharecharting.com.au domain on the slide below. I've closed that site down so better drop it off my posts.


----------



## Rabbithop (27 September 2022)

Good morning. A few other people's charts that I come across lately shows the same pic. No Bull. Sit tight, seat belt on, go with the ride.


----------



## farmerge (27 September 2022)

Rabbito just make sure the seat also has shoulder straps going to be a pretty rough ride for awhile yet Ditched most of my holdings a few months ago, only hold ZIP and BRN which I have been fortunate enough to have been making street sweepers wages.


----------



## Rabbithop (27 September 2022)

farmerge said:


> Rabbito just make sure the seat also has shoulder straps going to be a pretty rough ride for awhile yet Ditched most of my holdings a few months ago, only hold ZIP and BRN which I have been fortunate enough to have been making street sweepers wages.



Not ZIP for me. Was bad for me.


----------



## farmerge (27 September 2022)

Rabbito back in the old site I had ZIP at around $14, but since then have been trading it consistently , even though I havn't done the sums, I must be at about break even now, well I like to think so anyway, Would have liked much the same with BD1 but I got burnt with them. The hills and break downs were just too much to bear in the end.


----------



## farmerge (27 September 2022)

Any word and whereabouts of Credmi from the old site, has been missing for a long time now. Hope he hasn;t finished up as shark bait when he was fishing out of his kayak last year


----------



## Rabbithop (28 September 2022)

farmerge said:


> Any word and whereabouts of Credmi from the old site, has been missing for a long time now. Hope he hasn;t finished up as shark bait when he was fishing out of his kayak last year



who is Credmi?


----------



## qldfrog (28 September 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> who is Credmi?



Another member of the lost tribe of the comsec? Forum which were given refugees status on the ASF ;-)


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2022)

farmerge said:


> Hope he hasn;t finished up as shark bait when he was fishing out of his kayak last year



Humans like crackers and cheese, sharks like kayaks and meaty bites. 🦈


----------



## Rabbithop (28 September 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Another member of the lost tribe of the comsec? Forum which were given refugees status on the ASF ;-)



What was his or her avatar?  
I cldn't recalled that guy's name who was very much into WAF. The avatar was a big "sword" fish that he caught. Loves his fishing besides WAF.


----------



## farmerge (28 September 2022)

Rabbiro Credmi only had the avatar of a female head (pink or red) but was definitely a bloke. Lived a pretty frugal life working  at Woolies in Vic somewhere as a night shelf restocker. Lived in Kalgoorlie for a few years and used to post some really funny stories of his goings on in the non asx section. He had a kayak and used to go fishing off the Vic coast in it. called it his "yak"


----------



## rcw1 (28 September 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> What was his or her avatar?
> I cldn't recalled that guy's name who was very much i*nto WAF. The avatar was a big "sword" fish* that he caught. Loves his fishing besides WAF.



Hey M8 that would be retired, Rabbithop.  

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## rcw1 (28 September 2022)

farmerge said:


> Any word and whereabouts of Credmi from the old site, has been missing for a long time now. Hope he hasn;t finished up as shark bait when he was fishing out of his kayak last year



Havn’t heard anything  Re whereabouts of Credmi.  Sorry about that farmerge.  

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Rabbithop (28 September 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Hey M8 that would be retired, Rabbithop.
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



Bingo! Memory bank is dated n discarding unimportant matter. 
Since Farmer arrival, I have been trying to recall "Retired" name!


----------



## Rabbithop (28 September 2022)

farmerge said:


> Rabbiro Credmi only had the avatar of a female head (pink or red) but was definitely a bloke. Lived a pretty frugal life working  at Woolies in Vic somewhere as a night shelf restocker. Lived in Kalgoorlie for a few years and used to post some really funny stories of his goings on in the non asx section. He had a kayak and used to go fishing off the Vic coast in it. called it his "yak"



Sorry,  can't recall the avatar too.


----------



## farmerge (28 September 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Havn’t heard anything  Re whereabouts of Credmi.  Sorry about that farmerge.
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



rcw pretty sure Retired is not Credmi as both were on at the same time in the old forum. Credmi was/is in his mid to late 40s


----------



## farmerge (28 September 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Sorry,  can't recall the avatar too.



Only asking about Credmi as I had a lot of late night chatter with him in his meal breaks when I was unable sleep back then.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2022)

Thought I was reading the FMG thread there for a minute...😬


----------



## farmerge (28 September 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Hey M8 that would be retired, Rabbithop.
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



Initially Retired had the big fish as his avatar and when he sold out out his gold shares for a zillion dolllars put his new boat in instead


----------



## Greynomad99 (22 November 2022)

Popped in to see what is happening here but the market still seems a mess. I've cashed out all my shares as buying a house in the country. Selling in Melbourne and will put those funds back into the share market if I can get comfortable with the world economic outlook. Still way too much volatility for me at the moment, but (as it always does) time will solve most issues. I hope those still trying their luck in this market are having more winners than losers.


----------



## Rabbithop (22 November 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Popped in to see what is happening here but the market still seems a mess. I've cashed out all my shares as buying a house in the country. Selling in Melbourne and will put those funds back into the share market if I can get comfortable with the world economic outlook. Still way too much volatility for me at the moment, but (as it always does) time will solve most issues. I hope those still trying their luck in this market are having more winners than losers.



Good day GN. You are a smart guy. Currently, property is a good pick up if one have the moolah.


----------



## Greynomad99 (22 November 2022)

Rabbithop said:


> Good day GN. You are a smart guy. Currently, property is a good pick up if one have the moolah.



Not so good if your are selling. Down about 10% but all relative if you are buying and selling in the same market. And we've made a 50% gain over 10 years - so better than a poke in the eye.

I'm naming the house in Castlemaine (central Victoria) "God's Waiting Room" as my next home will almost certainly be the proverbial pine box.


----------



## DrBourse (22 November 2022)

Hi GN,
Good to see you back here again - As usual we are on the same page - I gave up on trading a few months ago, spending the next few mths cruising the South Pacific.
I'm already in "God's Waiting Room", so, just in case I fall orfa the perch sooner than planned, I've gotta spend most of what the ASX gave me in the past few years, come to think of it I should spend a bit more on the holidays and just put up with a Cardboard Box.
Cheers M8


----------



## divs4ever (22 November 2022)

Greynomad99 said:


> Popped in to see what is happening here but the market still seems a mess. I've cashed out all my shares as buying a house in the country. Selling in Melbourne and will put those funds back into the share market if I can get comfortable with the world economic outlook. Still way too much volatility for me at the moment, but (as it always does) time will solve most issues. I hope those still trying their luck in this market are having more winners than losers.




 yep i agree the market is a mess , but which country   ( only half-joking  about that )

 i still need market exposure  , but winners and losers is about how you measure success 

 SOL is up on share price and divs increase most years but is that beating inflation 

in others the share price is flat or battered but participation  in the DRP means that holding is bulking up  ( extra shares in the holding )

 good luck  waiting for clarity ( in the markets/economy ) at least  you have a new home to improve outside of the markets  ( don't neglect the vegie garden  )


 cheers


----------



## rcw1 (22 November 2022)

divs4ever said:


> yep i agree the market is a mess , but which country   ( only half-joking  about that )
> 
> i still need market exposure  , but winners and losers is about how you measure success
> 
> ...



Good evening divs4ever
rcw1 don't get much opportunity for DRP.  The bloody shares keep getting sold, earn or otherwise... 
Have a very nice night.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## divs4ever (23 November 2022)

rcw1 said:


> Good evening divs4ever
> rcw1 don't get much opportunity for DRP.  The bloody shares keep getting sold, earn or otherwise...
> Have a very nice night.
> 
> ...



several stocks bought between 2011 and 2014  were bought in preference to a similar rival because they offered a DRP scheme 

 take-overs  have been a hazard  for me 

cheers


----------



## Rabbithop (23 November 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Hi GN,
> Good to see you back here again - As usual we are on the same page - I gave up on trading a few months ago, spending the next few mths cruising the South Pacific.
> I'm already in "God's Waiting Room", so, just in case I fall orfa the perch sooner than planned, I've gotta spend most of what the ASX gave me in the past few years, come to think of it I should spend a bit more on the holidays and just put up with a Cardboard Box.
> Cheers M8



Good morning Dr. Your post gave me a skip heartbeat. "God's Wsiting Room"
 I hope its only a saying n no other serious meaning to it. 
Great that you n some other pple started to travel n enjoy life. I had my pport renewed n still waiting for the right moment to commit in overseas travel.


----------

